# Wie sieht es 2016 an euren Teichen aus?



## Olli.P (3. Jan. 2016)

Hi,

ein Frohes neues Jahr euch Allen!

Da das Jahr nun schon wieder 3 Tage alt ist, auf ein neues........................ 

Bei 3° und Regen.

Die __ Papageienfeder im großen Pflanzenteich ist bis Weihnachten noch recht gut gewachsen.
Davon waren bei der letzten Pflanzenaktion nur ein paar Stengel stehen geblieben.................


----------



## LakeBele (3. Jan. 2016)

Hi Olli,
wünsche Dir und allen anderen auch ein gutes neues Teichjahr.

Hab auch soeben Fotos gemacht - der erste Schnee ist da!
        

Viele Grüße von
LakeBele


----------



## Michael H (3. Jan. 2016)

Morsche 

Aktuell 9 Grad und Sonne satt ...


----------



## Digicat (3. Jan. 2016)

Servus

Bei uns ist alles nur angezuckert bei -8,2°C

 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## wander-falke (3. Jan. 2016)

Immer noch +9° und......

Sonne


----------



## jolantha (3. Jan. 2016)

Ich hab mal wieder 5 eingefrorene Wasserhähne, bei -4° , weil ich der Meinunbg war, 
nein, wir bekommen keinen Frost .


----------



## mitch (3. Jan. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> eingefrorene Wasserhähne


die sind seit Ende November abgesperrt und das Wasser abgelassen - vor etlichen Jahren hab ich es auch mal vergessen  ...


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Jan. 2016)

0,8°C Es schneit. Kein Eis und ich glaube auch nicht das etwas liegen bleibt.

Wasserhähne mit Brenner aufwärmen, aufdrehen und hoffen das die Leitungen heile bleiben. Zumeist wird dadurch ein gewisser Druck von der Leitung genommen, was diese etwas schützt.
Wenn zu den 6 bar Wasserdruck noch der Eisdruck kommt sind die 10bar schnell erreicht. Bis 10bar müssen alle Leitungen mindestens halten. 

Wenn es mal zwischen durch über 0 geht entleeren sich die Leitungen wenigstens Teilweise. So habe ich es vor Jahren gehalten. Irgend wann war wohl mittags als alles auf der Arbeit war es warm genug und die Leitungen sind leer gelaufen. Als es dann auf bis -20°C runter ging ist nix mehr passiert.


----------



## blackbird (3. Jan. 2016)

Hi Anne


jolantha schrieb:


> Ich hab mal wieder 5 eingefrorene Wasserhähne, bei -4° , weil ich der Meinunbg war,
> nein, wir bekommen keinen Frost .


es gibt selbstentleerende Wasserhähne, da muss man gar nichts mehr machen... 
Wir haben überraschenderweise von einem Tag auf den anderen minus 12 Grad (nachts) gehabt. 
Da helfen allerdings auch die selbst entleerenden Außenwasserhähne nichts, wenn man seine Getränkevorräte draußen lagert und sich in sämtlichen Glasflaschen Eisklumpen bilden.
Glücklicherweise ist noch nichts geplatzt und ich konnte alles heile reinholen 
Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## Küstensegler (3. Jan. 2016)

Heute Morgen -8 Grad und eisiger Ostwind mit Böen der Stärke 7.
Jetzt kam kurz die Sonne durch aber immer noch -6 Grad und der Teich hat schon eine kleine Eisschicht.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## S.Reiner (4. Jan. 2016)

Morgen
Luft 8 Grad
Wasser 5 Grad
Regen


LakeBele schrieb:


> der erste Schnee ist da!


Das Wetter scheint geteilt zu sein

 man will auch Schnee


Die Teichlandschaft bin ja noch am Basteln  
aber so langsam wird es


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Jan. 2016)

-0,2 °C sagt mein Termometer im Dachfenster. Wahrscheinlich ist der Sensor schon ein geschneit.  Kinder waren heute Rodeln. Auto zeigte -2°C


----------



## trampelkraut (4. Jan. 2016)

Der Reiner will seinen Teich über den Winter heizen, das Holz sitzt schon am Teich!


----------



## Max (4. Jan. 2016)

blackbird schrieb:


> (. . .) wenn man seine Getränkevorräte draußen lagert und sich in sämtlichen Glasflaschen Eisklumpen bilden.


Gerstenkaltschale zum Lutschen, auch nicht schlecht.

Gruß
Max


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Jan. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Der Reiner will seinen Teich über den Winter heizen, das Holz sitzt schon am Teich!


 

Aber dann auch richtig bis das Wasser verdampft ist
Es Regnet
zu warm für Schnee


----------



## Teich4You (5. Jan. 2016)

Und ich dachte, ich habe letztes Jahr viel Holz gekauft.....Heiliger!


----------



## jolantha (5. Jan. 2016)

Es schneit, und schneit, und ..............................
Ich will das nicht 
        
Hier ist alles weiß, selbst der Himmel


----------



## Tanny (5. Jan. 2016)

Anne, ich beneide DIch!  Ich will auch Schnee!!!

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (5. Jan. 2016)

Kirstin, ich glaube, der kommt auch noch zu Euch . 
Hier ist nämlich bald alles voll,  und irgendwo muß er ja hin. !!
Es sieht ja doch wirklich richtig schön aus .


----------



## troll20 (5. Jan. 2016)

Hier ist zwar kein Schnee aber immer noch kalt 

So sieht die Oder zZ aus


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Jan. 2016)

Hi Rene,

so siehts zeitgleich in Mittelhessen ein paar km von der Frostgrenze quer über Deutschland aus

MfG Frank


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, ich habe letztes Jahr viel Holz gekauft.....Heiliger!



Ich glaube der Reiner kauft das Holz nicht, der macht das selber! Und wenn man den Teich zum Kochen bringen will dann braucht man schon einiges.


----------



## mkburg (5. Jan. 2016)

Auch hier hat es heute geschneit:
 
Aktuell -6,3°C, noch ein paar Tage und der Winter soll wieder vor bei sein.

Michael


----------



## samorai (5. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Michael, die Firma "Holle" hat heute die perfekte Teichabdeckung geliefert, mit allen Raffinessen !!! *Selbst auf bauend, selbst abbauend und schmiegt sich selbst in den kleinsten Ecken gut an !* *kostenlos!
*
Bleibt nur noch die Frage mit oder ohne Blitz !
*                      
*
Ron!


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Jan. 2016)

Definitiv mit Blitz!  Obwohl das ohne auch was hat.


----------



## Küstensegler (5. Jan. 2016)

Eigentlich wollten wir den Frost gewähren lassen.
Nachdem aber in kurzer Zeit die Eisdicke im Tiefbereich extrem zugenommen hat, haben wir gestern Abend
um 23:00 Uhr unsere Eisdruckpol*s*ter in den Teich eingebracht.
Heute wieder strahlender Sonnenschein bei Höchstemperatur von ca. -3 Grad.
 

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Jan. 2016)

Hallo!

Jetzt müsst ihr mich mal aufklären,     was ist ein Eisdruckpolter?  Ah, Beitrag geändert, jetzt verstehe ich!


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Jan. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Reiner kauft das Holz nicht


Da hast wohl recht aber irgendwie zahlt man immer 
Nu es ist so das ich hier alls der Holzmichel bekannt bin und so kommen halt Leute die ihren Baum bestand los werden möchten .
So kommt es leider manches mal  zu einem Holz über schuss und der wird halt alls Deko am Teich gelagert


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Jan. 2016)

Da sich bekanntlich Eis ausdehnt hat er halt mit irgend was ein polster geschaffen damit das Eis nicht den Teichrand beschädigt
OKI


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Jan. 2016)

Da hab ich mich aber auch dumm angestellt.


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Jan. 2016)

Nö verlesen      Eisdruckpolter


----------



## samorai (5. Jan. 2016)

Also wenn da ein Ringanker aus Stahl  ein betoniert ist, schaft das Eis ihn nicht auseinander
zu drücken aber eventuell die Mauer hoch zu heben. Weil sich der Eisdruck das leichteste zur Verdrängung aussucht, also nach oben oder nach unten. Da das Ufer entweder fest um ringt ist, oder in Eisstärke selbst gefroren ist wird es auf Gegendruck stoßen.

Aber wenn wir schon bei dem Thema Eisdruck sind ......
@max171266  hat hier den höhsten Hochteich den ich kenne: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/teichbau-mal-nicht-aus-beton.42469/
Wie ergeht es ihn im Winter?

Ron!


----------



## pyro (6. Jan. 2016)

So sah es am 4.1. an meinem Teich aus. Es ist seit 2.1. alles mit Schnee bedeckt. Am 5.1. war es allerdings warm, der Schnee taut langsam wieder weg.


----------



## S.Reiner (6. Jan. 2016)

Morgen
 Das ist ein Foto von Gestern
wir haben doch Winter  

Wasser 5 Grad
Luft       7 Grad
und alles beginnt zu wachsen hier im Garten


----------



## Teich4You (6. Jan. 2016)

Du heizt also doch den garten mit deinem ganzen Holz! Gib´s zu!

Wir haben locker 10cm Schneedecke. Wenn ich den Belüfter nicht hätte, wüsste man nicht mehr wo der Teich ist im Garten.


----------



## burki (6. Jan. 2016)

So schön kann Schnee sein.
- 5 Grad, der Luftsprudler hält noch ganz gut ein Loch offen.


----------



## trampelkraut (6. Jan. 2016)

Seit Tagen nur Regen, Regen mal mehr mal weniger, Lufttemperatur heute Morgen 2,5 °C. Schnee oder Eis hat der Teich bis jetzt noch nie gesehen.
Ich selbst bräuchte eigentlich keinen Schnee, aber ein schönes Winterbild vom Teich hätte ich schon mal gerne.


----------



## Patrick K (6. Jan. 2016)

Hallo
 In der Pfalz ,  wie gewohnt nichts weiß...... 
  
Salve Patrick


----------



## mkburg (6. Jan. 2016)

Hallo,

- 4 °C der Sprudelstein geht nicht mehr, bei schönen Wetter wird ich prüfen was es ist. Hatte schon mehrfach, das irgendein Getier die Luftleitung zerbissen hat die unter der Terrasse lang geht.


----------



## S.Reiner (6. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Gib´s zu!


Na gut  ein bisschen


----------



## S.Reiner (6. Jan. 2016)

Immer wenn ich am Teich vor bei gehe sieht es so aus alls wollten die was zu Essen
Kein Schnee
nur Wolken bei 6 Grad


----------



## Teich4You (6. Jan. 2016)

Die Temperatur kann ich euch jetzt nicht mitteilen, aber dafür zwei Bilder wie es vorhin noch am Teich aussah.

  

Der Eisfreihalter tut seinen Dienst. Ab Morgen/Übermorgen ist wieder Tauwetter angesagt. 
  

@Rainer.S 
Eigentlich eine gute Idee! Warum mache ich das nur im Sommer, da ist es doch schon warm?


----------



## Patrick K (6. Jan. 2016)

Oh mein Gott ,  ich sehe da einen braunen Fächer , jetzt muss ich ach noch die Mallorca Tanne stutzen.......
  
Immerhin  2m hat sie schon 
Salve Patrick


----------



## troll20 (6. Jan. 2016)

Gib mal rüber dann wird aus braun ganz schnell weiß
    
Im Vergleich dazu gestern


----------



## Patrick K (6. Jan. 2016)

Nöö lass mal GUT sein......

Ich brauch den Quatsch jetzt auch nimmer ,  Weihnachten iss rum, wegen mir kann es jetzt wieder wärmer werden  

salve Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Jan. 2016)

mkburg schrieb:


> - 4 °C der Sprudelstein geht nicht mehr, bei schönen Wetter wird ich prüfen was es ist.


Dito. Alles zu. -4°C, Sprudler auch defekt. Styropor Mütze ist ja noch drauf. Glaube aber die wird auch zugefroren sein. 
Aber morgen soll es erst mal wieder tauen. 
Wenn nicht, dann wird am Wochenende eine Lösung gefunden.

Nächste Woche soll der Frost ja wieder kommen. Meine kleinen Mallorca Tanne sind auch ein geschneit....da müssen die jetzt durch. Am WE mach ich da ein bisschen Laub drum. Es soll es bis -10 werden ab der nächsten Woche.


----------



## troll20 (6. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Totto und Micha,
evtl. liegt es auch nur am Schlauch, Kondenswasser welches gefroren ist?
Mit warmen Wasser mal die Leitung auftauen.


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Jan. 2016)

Mir schon klar, dass es so was sein könnte. Ich denke aber eher bei mir das die Solarplatte nicht genug Energie in die Accu gepummt hat.


----------



## Ida17 (7. Jan. 2016)

Auf den ersten Blick sieht es mau aus, aber es tut sich bei der "Wärme" was


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Jan. 2016)

Unterfranken/Germany  +5°C  Sonne. Der Frühling kommt!

 

Ich denke die Palme kann ich wieder auspacken.


----------



## Teich4You (7. Jan. 2016)

Habe ich bei meinen Bananen auch gedacht! 3 Tage später waren es nur noch Eisblöcke. Ich hoffe die habens überlebt.


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Jan. 2016)

bei 7 Grad


----------



## Benny337 (7. Jan. 2016)

Hallo,
Bei mir schaut so aus . Leichte minus Grade.
Grüsse Benny


----------



## pyro (8. Jan. 2016)

Bei mir ist auch Winter wie man oben sieht.... also noch Winter... seit heute taut es gewaltig. Aus ca. 10 cm Schnee wurden heute maximal noch 3 cm.

Am Wochenende ist Regen und Sturm gemeldet, dann ist die weisse Pracht weg.


----------



## S.Reiner (8. Jan. 2016)

Morgen
Regen bei 4 Grad
Wasser     4 Grad


----------



## jolantha (8. Jan. 2016)

So schnell hab ich noch nie Schnee verschwinden sehen, hier sind es jetzt von -4° ruckzuck +5° geworden. 
Muß nachher erst mal testen, ob irgendwo am Teich eine meiner eingefrorenen Leitungen geplatzt ist.


----------



## S.Reiner (8. Jan. 2016)

Das mit dem Wetter ist schon  aber seid 8 . 30 Uhr scheint die Sonne und blauer Himmel so weit das Auge sieht  Wetter Gott hoffe ihr bekommt was ab da von


----------



## Ida17 (8. Jan. 2016)

Na, obwohl nicht ganz um die Ecke  schließe ich mich da an!


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Jan. 2016)

Sommer, Sonne 7.5°C und den Rasen muss ich auch mähen! Zuletzt gemäht am 19. 12. 2015


----------



## Teich4You (8. Jan. 2016)

Schöner Sandsteinwasserfall! Genau mein Geschmack!


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Schöner Sandsteinwasserfall! Genau mein Geschmack!



Danke!


----------



## Petta (8. Jan. 2016)

Teich war bis auf eine kleine Ecke am Sprudelstein zu gefroren.
Gestern am Tag noch -7°,im Moment +5°.Es taut ganz schön schnell


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Jan. 2016)

Petta schrieb:


> .Es taut ganz schön schnell



Hi Peter,

kein Wunder, die Tage werden ja auch wieder merklich länger

MfG Frank


----------



## Petta (8. Jan. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> kein Wunder, die Tage werden ja auch wieder merklich länger


Jupp Frank,
merke ich auch schon........an meiner Stromrechnung


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Jan. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ich denke aber eher bei mir das die Solarplatte nicht genug Energie in die Accu gepummt hat.


Heute hat es gereicht...es sprudelt wieder


----------



## Goldkäferchen (8. Jan. 2016)

Hallo,
wir haben immer noch Schnee (nördl. Berliner Umland).
Aber es taut, juchhuuuuuuu!!!   Aber immerhin: am Fenster blüht's!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Benny337 (8. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Goldkäferchen,
Es blüht auch im Teich   
Heute fotografiert.( __ Wasserähre)
Grüsse Benny


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Jan. 2016)

*Das erste Eis am Teich!*

Heute morgen hatten wir -1,8°C das erste Mal eine dünne Eisschicht auf dem Teich.


----------



## RKurzhals (9. Jan. 2016)

Hallo,
seit dem Jahreswechsel gab es endlich mal Schnee und "richtige" Kälte ! Die Teichheizung im Filterschacht läuft seitdem, und bringt wieder wärmeres und frisches Wasser in den Teich. Man sieht's am Rand zum Pflanzenbeet. Leider beginnt es schon wieder zu tauen... .


----------



## troll20 (9. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Roland, 
noch trägt es mein Gewicht


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Jan. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo Roland,
> noch trägt es mein Gewicht
> 
> Das versuche ich lieber nicht, hab da so meine statischen Bedenken!


----------



## S.Reiner (9. Jan. 2016)

Hallo 
Die Sonne scheint
Die Mücken Tanzen übern Buchs
es sind 7 Grad Luft
4 Grad Wasser
Kein Winter in sicht
der Winter kann mich jetzt auch mal


----------



## Teich4You (17. Jan. 2016)

Nachdem alles schon wieder abgetaut war, ist der Winter gestern Abend zurückgekehrt.


----------



## S.Reiner (17. Jan. 2016)

Schöne Bilder


----------



## S.Reiner (17. Jan. 2016)

Wenn man nicht unbedingt Autofahren muss dann ist doch so eine schön Winterlandschaft  Wundervoll


----------



## mkburg (17. Jan. 2016)

Auch von mir ein Foto von heute morgen:
 
Außentemperatur -1 °C


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Jan. 2016)

Habt ihr so was am 18. Januar schon mal gehabt?


----------



## Tanny (17. Jan. 2016)

...Kennst Du keine Eisbeeren?


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Jan. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> ...Kennst Du keine Eisbeeren?



Ach so, ja natürlich, aber ich dachte die gibt es nur am Nordpol.


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Jan. 2016)

So siehts heute bei mir aus, der Teich friert jetzt langsam zu.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Jan. 2016)

Hi Roland,

die Himbeeren in meiner Tiefkühltruhe sehen genauso áus

MfG frank


----------



## Knarf1969 (17. Jan. 2016)

Winterlich sieht´s heute aus!


----------



## Michael H (17. Jan. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Habt ihr so was am 18. Januar schon mal gehabt?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 158546


Hallo

Ich kenn die , ich kauf die immer im ALDI , liegen da immer im Kühlfach das muß die Sorte sein .
Kurz aufkochen und ein Eis dazu .....


----------



## Knarf1969 (17. Jan. 2016)

Kaffeezeit!


----------



## Ida17 (18. Jan. 2016)

Moin! 

-5 Grad aktuell im Pott, die __ Narzissen sind eingefroren


----------



## Teich4You (19. Jan. 2016)

Es friert ganz gut!
  

  

Die gedrosselte V60 tut ihren Dienst.
Nächsten Winter bekommt sie dann ein schöneres Zuhause.


----------



## troll20 (19. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Floh, wenn möglich die Luftleitung so kurz wie möglich halten, so kühlt die Luft im Schlauch stark aus. Wasser kondensiert und friert dann langsam in der Leitung bis nix mehr durch geht.


----------



## Teich4You (19. Jan. 2016)

Jap wurde mir schon angeraten. Will die Leitung aber noch nicht kürzen, weil die Pumpe ganz woanders für war. Bei -15 ist bisher aber noch nix gefroren die letzten Tage. Aber grundsätzlich sollte man es wohl so machen.


----------



## Flusi (20. Jan. 2016)

hallo,
das sieht ja wirklich ganz verschieden aus an Euren Teichen - nur eines scheint überall zu sein: ...gesäßkalt
Bei uns hat es ganz wenig geschneit - aber eisig ist es auch.
Trotzdem fing das irre Rös´chen wieder das Blühen an.
 

 
Na, das gibt aber kalte Öhrchen
LG Flusi


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Flusi!

Gibs zu, das Bild ist gestellt.


----------



## Flusi (20. Jan. 2016)

hallo Roland,
nee, so einen Quatsch mache ich nicht.
Diese Rose hat das schon immer gemacht, wintertags Knospen zu bilden; das nachfolgende Bild habe ich um Weihnachten 2015 gemacht:
 
Da war es zwar um 10 Grad plus, aber sie macht das als einzige.
Ob es nun der bevorzugte Standort am Teich ist - oder sie ist auch Winterfan (wie der Herr - so`s Gescherr)  
LG Flusi


----------



## misudapi (21. Jan. 2016)

Endlich mal,
ein Bild mit den "Eisfreihalter" bei der Arbeit  
Mein Schwiegervater wollte den schon entsorgen,da der ja nie gebraucht wurde und nur Platz weg nahm.  
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Ls650tine (21. Jan. 2016)

Hallo,
meine Pfütze ist komplett zugefroren, bei den Temperaturen von letzter Woche und dem Schnee vom WE
Leider auch zum Verdruß meiner "Gäste"... die nachts unterwegs sind.
      
LG, Tine


----------



## Teich4You (21. Jan. 2016)

Bei uns kommen die Vögel immer an die eisfreie Stelle zum trinken und baden. Ist schon sowas wie ein Hot-Spot geworden.


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Jan. 2016)

Bei mir sieht es zur Zeit so aus!   
Das Eis ist 12 cm dick,und die Katze hat auch schon probiert ob es trägt. Heute nacht soll es wieder -7°C geben. Morgen soll es regnen,das wird schön glatt.


----------



## Tanny (22. Jan. 2016)

Bei mir scheinen die Tümpel jetzt mehr oder weniger durchgefroren zu sein. 
Jedenfalls bricht da nichts mehr ein, wenn die Pferde aufs Eis treten......


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Jan. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Bei mir scheinen die Tümpel jetzt mehr oder weniger durchgefroren zu sein.


Das wollen wir doch nicht hoffen. Wäre schade um deine Fische und andere Lebewesen im Teich.


----------



## Tanny (22. Jan. 2016)

Naja, mit "Durchgefroren" meine ich jetzt das reine Wasser. 
Wir haben ja schon viel längere, härtere Winter gehabt - einen, wo mir die unterirdischen Wasserleitungen 
zum Stall rüber sogar eingefroren waren. 

Die Tiere inkl. Fische haben trotzdem überlebt. 
Ich nehme an, die sitzen unter der Schilfinsel im Schlamm?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## S.Reiner (22. Jan. 2016)

Der Filterteich


----------



## Poroton (23. Jan. 2016)

Der Bachlauf ist noch frei...


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Jan. 2016)

Ist wohl erst mal der letzte Schneetag gewesen gestern
        

Heute ist es am Tauen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Jan. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ist wohl erst mal der letzte Schneetag gewesen
> 
> Heute ist es am Tauen.



Hi Torsten,

hoffentlich wars das auch mit Winter, (mir sind die Woche u.a alle Edelweißsämlinge erforen weil die Saaten z.T. schon anfang Dezember aufliefen). Ich hoffe die ganzen gekeimten Paeoniensamen haben bei den -15 Grad in ihren Töpfen nichts abbekommen

MfG Frank


----------



## Teich4You (24. Jan. 2016)

Und dann ging es ganz schnell. 
Den einen Tag noch so...
  

Und heute Morgen war dann alles abgetaut.
  

Die Fische sind auch noch alle da.


----------



## Ida17 (25. Jan. 2016)

Hallöchen!
Aktuell 16 Grad und die Sonne scheint, da mach ich mich doch direkt auf und knipse was mir vor die Linse kommt! Der __ Ahorn trägt noch seinen Schmuck


----------



## dizzzi (26. Jan. 2016)

Tja, war es das mit dem Winter? Ein Frosch ist wieder am baden. Und die Fische kommen auch alle wieder an, wenn ich am Wasser stehe. Die betteln, was das Zeug hält, und werden richtig hektisch. Was machen eure Fische so?

LG

Udo


----------



## Teich4You (26. Jan. 2016)

Einfach ruhig am Grund umhertreiben.
Ich warte noch bis das Wasser wieder so 10 Grad hat bevor ich Futter gebe.


----------



## Ida17 (26. Jan. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Was machen eure Fische so?



Algenlutschen und darauf warten, dass die Alte (das bin ich!) was zum Beißen reinwirft


----------



## Ida17 (26. Jan. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Was machen eure Fische so?



Algenlutschen und darauf warten, dass die Alte (das bin ich!) was zum Beißen reinwirft


----------



## Ida17 (26. Jan. 2016)

Ups, zu oft gedrückt...


----------



## S.Reiner (26. Jan. 2016)

Ida Du Rauchst ja


Ida17 schrieb:


>


----------



## S.Reiner (26. Jan. 2016)

Ich bin Froh das ich nun ohne zu Frieren wieder am Teich Sitzen kann  
Um die  Koi zu Beobachten


----------



## Ida17 (27. Jan. 2016)

@Reiner: ne ne, das "Drogenlaster" hab ich nicht, es sind doch eher die Süßigkeiten


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Jan. 2016)

Ob Süssigkeiten oder Jack Daniels, beides nicht gesund.


----------



## samorai (27. Jan. 2016)

Schöner Asagi, Reiner!

Ron!


----------



## Lumita (27. Jan. 2016)

Hallo!
Ich hatte gerade ein besonderes Erlebnis. Mein kleiner Albinosterlet war für ca. 10 Tage komplett im Eis eingefroren. Also war ich mir auch sicher, dass der kleine Racker verstorben ist. Heute ist das Eis nun endlich komplett abgetaut und wollte ihn gerade bergen. Was soll ich sagen, der kleine lebt!!! Verrückt...da er ja komplett eingefroren war. Jetzt werde ich ihn die nächsten Tage besonders beobachten, ob diese Strapazen ihn nicht zu sehr geschadet haben. Er sieht aber weiterhin gut genährt und unbeschadet aus.... Verrückte Tierwelt....und eine glückliche Fischmama


----------



## dizzzi (27. Jan. 2016)

Von einigen Insekten und Fröschen weiß man ja, dass die einfrieren und wieder auftauen. Vielleicht ist das ja des Rätsels Lösung.
Erst Insekten, dann Amphibien, nun Fische... dann müssten doch bald Säugetiere dran sein, oder?


----------



## S.Reiner (27. Jan. 2016)

Ok ich las mich mal für 100 Jahre Einfrieren


----------



## S.Reiner (28. Jan. 2016)

zum KUKEN


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Jan. 2016)

bei mir hat sich die Nacht über das Eis wieder verabschiedet (10 Tage am Stück war der Teich die letzten 4 Winter net zugefroren) und heute waren die Goldrotfedern schon wieder auf halber Strecke nach oben am sonnenbaden. Auch die dicke Goldschleienmama, 3 Sushui und der 50cm Asagi waren am Boden rumpaddelnd auszumachen

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (28. Jan. 2016)

Seid einer Woche Tauwetter und Heute endlich Eisfrei. 3,8 Grad in 1,3m Tiefe.
Die Fische riskieren noch nicht viel und liegen lieber am Grund, die Optik des Wassers ist nicht schlecht !

Ron!


----------



## S.Reiner (29. Jan. 2016)

Wie unterschiedlich doch die Wetter Verhältnisse sind
hier ist es schon um einiges Wärmer


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Jan. 2016)

Bei mir sieht es so aus! 
Die Tage werden schon merklich länger.


----------



## samorai (29. Jan. 2016)

sieht man aber gar nicht, ....Du hast aber recht, ich kann schon fast ne ganze Stunde nach der Arbeit die Nadeln keschern!

Ron!


----------



## S.Reiner (29. Jan. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Nadeln keschern!


So hat man immer was zu tuen am Schwimmteich 
ich hab einen Ileks  und die blöden Blätter picken auch noch
aber er Spendet auch Schatten im Sommer und des halb wird gekeschert
Der Stamm 

und seine Blatter die er immer ab wirft


----------



## samorai (29. Jan. 2016)

Ja Reiner Du sagst es, Schatten ist im unseren Alter immer ganz gut und Bewegung auch.
Nur das Nudelholz ist mir etwas suspekt. .....Ist es KUNST am oder im Baum????
Oder so ne art Hausordnung, wenn Du verträumt, mit der kleinen rechteckigen Flasche "Jacko D." an den Strand(eh Teich) gehst.

Ron!


----------



## S.Reiner (29. Jan. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Ist es KUNST am oder im Baum????


Och so hab ich das ja noch gar nicht Gesehen danke Ron endlich
ein neuer Beruf für mich Baum Künstler
Ob es das schon gibt en Baum Künstler


----------



## S.Reiner (29. Jan. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> "Jacko D."


 lecker Zeug bei Husten zu empfehlen 
wie so wird das immer er Wähnt habt ihr keinen Durst mitten in der Wüste


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Jan. 2016)

Reiner gibt es bei dir auch Ecken wo kein Brennholz lagert?


----------



## S.Reiner (29. Jan. 2016)

Nö Holz ist Geld
Ja ich bin halt der Brennholzmichel


----------



## Teich4You (29. Jan. 2016)

Eindeutig Kunst.


----------



## samorai (29. Jan. 2016)

Reiner S schrieb:


> mitten in der Wüste


Brandenburg ist zwar ein wasserreiches Land aber der Niederschlag wird immer weniger.
Zum Ausgleich ist der nieder Schlag aus der Flasche nicht zu verachten.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ron!


----------



## S.Reiner (29. Jan. 2016)

Keine Schimmer ob Kunst oder nicht
es ist doch etwas mehr Gestaltung oder so was in der Art
Mir gefällt es


----------



## S.Reiner (29. Jan. 2016)




----------



## S.Reiner (29. Jan. 2016)

Meinen Liebsten Frauen übrigens Gefällt das auch
die meinen das wer so schön Schnuckelich was das auch immer heißt


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Jan. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Brandenburg ist zwar ein wasserreiches Land aber der Niederschlag wird immer weniger.
> Zum Ausgleich ist der nieder Schlag aus der Flasche nicht zu verachten.
> 
> 
> ...




Alkohol ist auch keine Lösung!


----------



## samorai (29. Jan. 2016)

Ne, aber ein Teich-Bier in Ehren kann keiner verwehren!

Ron!


----------



## S.Reiner (30. Jan. 2016)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6ZPQTROOMw_

 Wer das nichts für Euch 
Gruß Reiner


----------



## Michael H (30. Jan. 2016)

Morsche 

Cooles Teil , hab ich schon mal gesehn . Hab aber leider noch keinen Bauplan im www gefunden .
Nicht das ich das Nachbauen wollte ....


----------



## S.Reiner (30. Jan. 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Nicht das ich das Nachbauen wollte ....


 Ich auch nicht


----------



## Teich4You (30. Jan. 2016)

Wie schnell __ Moos wächst begeistert mich immer wieder.

  

Die ersten __ Frühblüher
  

Aus meinem Helixexperiment
  

Ansonsten recht trostlos zur Zeit


----------



## S.Reiner (31. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wie schnell __ Moos wächst begeistert mich immer wieder.


Die Natur ist  schon Suppi das sieht gut aus


----------



## trampelkraut (31. Jan. 2016)

Der Mulm auf dem Teichboden wird immer mehr. Es kribbelt schon richtig in den Fingern den Schlammsauger anzuwerfen.Da meine Pflanzen im Filtergraben noch recht mickrig sind, überlege ich ob ich den Mulm in den Filtergraben pumpen soll. Dort könnte er sich absetzen und als Nährstoff für die Pflanzen dienen.

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## troll20 (31. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wie schnell __ Moos wächst begeistert mich immer wieder.


Bis die Vögel in ein paar Wochen kommen und alles rauszupfen um ihre Nester zu bauen. 
Aber auch so werden Nährstoffe aus dem Teich entfernt


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Jan. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Bis die Vögel in ein paar Wochen kommen und alles rauszupfen



ja, bei mir rupft nächsten Monat der Seeadler wieder __ Moos, allerdings net von Steinen sondern vom Konto. (die KFZ-Steuer)

MfG Frank


----------



## trampelkraut (31. Jan. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Bis die Vögel in ein paar Wochen kommen und alles rauszupfen um ihre Nester zu bauen.
> Aber auch so werden Nährstoffe aus dem Teich entfernt



Bei mir ist es ähnlich, die Vögel zerrupfen und wenden das gesamte __ Moos. Ich glaube aber nicht um daraus Nester zu bauen, sondern um Nahrung zu suchen.
Ich vermute es sind Amseln oder Elstern.Habe sie bis jetzt noch nicht bei der Arbeit gesehen.


----------



## troll20 (31. Jan. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ja, bei mir rupft nächsten Monat der Seeadler wieder __ Moos, allerdings net von Steinen sondern vom Konto. (die KFZ-Steuer)
> 
> MfG Frank


Na da hab ich noch ein paar Monate bis Mai, aber dann sind es auch wieder über 500 für zwei. Aber Erweiterungspläne liegen ja schon in den Schubladen 



trampelkraut schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es ähnlich, die Vögel zerrupfen und wenden das gesamte Moos. Ich glaube aber nicht um daraus Nester zu bauen, sondern um Nahrung zu suchen.
> Ich vermute es sind Amseln oder Elstern.Habe sie bis jetzt noch nicht bei der Arbeit gesehen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 159169 Anhang anzeigen 159170



In erster Linie sind es Amseln und Drosseln bei uns, da sie fast Handzahm sind, lassen sie sich gut beobachten. Sie rupfen gezielt kleine Kreise raus und __ fliegen dann sofort zum Nest. Dort wird es dann ausgepolstert.


----------



## dizzzi (31. Jan. 2016)

Goldfische & Nasen sind wieder voll aktiv...betteln was das Zeug hält.


----------



## S.Reiner (31. Jan. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> überlege ich ob ich den Mulm in den Filtergraben pumpen soll


Ich würde das nicht machen  mach es an die Rosen


----------



## Petta (31. Jan. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ob Süssigkeiten oder Jack Daniels, beides nicht gesund.



aaaaber........wer Alkohol trinkt hat keine __ Würmer


----------



## Tanny (31. Jan. 2016)

Petta schrieb:


> aaaaber........wer Alkohol trinkt hat keine __ Würmer



 wer sagt das? 

Noch nie was vom "Glüh(__ wein)wurm" gehört


----------



## troll20 (31. Jan. 2016)

Und was ist mit dem Wurm im Tequilla Mezcal ?


----------



## S.Reiner (31. Jan. 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mW08rCpM8lo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oD06Zi510iI


----------



## trampelkraut (31. Jan. 2016)

Reiner S schrieb:


> Ich würde das nicht machen  mach es an die Rosen



Warum nicht, äh ich hab keine Rosen, die stechen nämlich.


----------



## S.Reiner (31. Jan. 2016)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80xZVgwbT14_


Mein Persönliches Lieblings Lied
Danke BaP




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nw35NcFwJV8_


----------



## S.Reiner (31. Jan. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Warum nicht,



Ich fege auch nicht der Dreck von der Küche in den Flur


----------



## trampelkraut (31. Jan. 2016)

Reiner S schrieb:


> Ich fege auch nicht der Dreck von der Küche in den Flur



Aber wenn der Flur doch Dreck braucht.


----------



## S.Reiner (31. Jan. 2016)

Ich Denke das muss dann auch noch https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9M8hCC1_XnQ

Für meine Frau


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Jan. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Aber wenn der Flur doch Dreck braucht.


Dann soll er sich den aus dem Wasser holen.


----------



## S.Reiner (1. Feb. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Dann soll er sich den aus dem Wasser holen.



Ich dachte immer der Dreck soll besser Raus aus dem Wasser
 
Roland Bitte mach wie Du es Möchtest
und ich


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Feb. 2016)

Nee, jetzt mal ernsthaft. Ich dachte halt wenn die Pflanzen im FG nicht so richtig wachsen könnte ich so etwas mit Nährstoffen nachhelfen. Oder sollte ich besser Düngekapseln verwenden?

Nun helft mir mal.


----------



## S.Reiner (1. Feb. 2016)

Nachdem ich das hier geschaut habe  http://www.naturagart.tv/2013/08/teichreinigung-durch-filtergraben/
Glaube ich das der Mulm besser ist und auch Natürlicher als Düngekapseln


----------



## troll20 (1. Feb. 2016)

Gib doch dem System noch ein bissel Zeit. Du wirst sehen mit der Zeit wächst da schon was.


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Feb. 2016)

Reiner S schrieb:


> Nachdem ich das hier geschaut habe  http://www.naturagart.tv/2013/08/teichreinigung-durch-filtergraben/
> Glaube ich das der Mulm besser ist und auch Natürlicher als Düngekapseln



Ich probiere es einfach aus, ich pumpe den Mulm bei abgeschalteter Filterpumpe in den FG und lasse ihn sich dort erstmal schön absetzen bevor ich den Filter wieder in Betrieb nehme.

Mal schauen was dabei herauskommt.   Versuch macht klug.


----------



## S.Reiner (1. Feb. 2016)

Das könnte Klappen


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Feb. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ich probiere es einfach aus, ich pumpe den Mulm bei abgeschalteter Filterpumpe in den FG und lasse ihn sich dort erstmal schön absetzen bevor ich den Filter wieder in Betrieb nehme.
> 
> Mal schauen was dabei herauskommt.   Versuch macht klug.


Ich würde den Dreck nach draußen pumpen und den Pflanzen im Filtergraben einfach noch Zeit geben.


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Feb. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ich würde den Dreck nach draußen pumpen und den Pflanzen im Filtergraben einfach noch Zeit geben.



Ja ich weis, ich kanns halt wieder nicht abwarten!


----------



## samorai (1. Feb. 2016)

Ich würde mich Torsten und René anschließen, denn 1. sind Eure FG's nicht so lang wie bei NG, dann 2. es ist bestimmt kein "Nagelneues Video" .....das Neue bei NG sind zwei große Trommler für 12000 €
3. von 2008 - 14 hatte ich auch einen FG, nach 3 Jahren war er zu und nach 4 Jahren hatte ich so die Schn--ze voll und habe Ihn hinter der Filterstrecke gebaut, dann war wieder alles okay.
Ohne Fische mag es gehen aber mit, geht es nur ein paar Jahre gut, je nach länge+breite+tiefe.
Der Irrtum liegt darin das Pflanzen keinen Mulm abbauen, sie wandeln nur um.
Sonst würde es keine Verlandung in See'n oder Bombentrichtern geben.

Ron!


----------



## xXNer0Xx (11. Feb. 2016)

Die Pflanzen gedeihen


----------



## samorai (12. Feb. 2016)

Hier sind mal sehr unterschiedliche Oberflächen-Temperaturen.
Gefällegrundstück;  
Höchste Stelle die aus dem Gefälle resultiert mit einer leichten Eisschicht    und die Temperatur dazu  sie entsteht durch Verdunstung+leichten Wind.
Gemessen in der Mitte; 
und hier der Sprudelstein 
Die Luft hatte 1Grad+
Das sind satte 4 Grad unterschied auf einer Länge von ca 15m, ist doch krass!


----------



## S.Reiner (13. Feb. 2016)

Morgen 
Ja Danke Ron
jetzt weiß ich auch warum es immer so schön   in meinem Garten ist  Gefälle u. der Dichtzaun


----------



## S.Reiner (13. Feb. 2016)




----------



## trampelkraut (13. Feb. 2016)

Neben dem linken Stuhl hinter dem Zaun würde noch Brennholz hin passen! Man weis nie der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt.


----------



## S.Reiner (13. Feb. 2016)

NEE das geht nicht  da ist doch die Ecke der Igel und der Misthaufen
Die brauchen doch auch einen Platz zum Überwintern


----------



## Teich4You (13. Feb. 2016)

Warum hast du eigentlich so viel Kies im Garten? 
Magst du Rasen nicht?


----------



## troll20 (13. Feb. 2016)

Ach Florian, Rasen muss man mähen, Wasser und Steine nicht  
Zurück zum Thema 
Gestern :
    
Und heute :


----------



## S.Reiner (13. Feb. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Warum hast du eigentlich so viel Kies im Garten?


Ja es hat einige Gründe aber nicht weil ich Rasen nicht gerne habe oder Mähen will


----------



## Flusi (14. Feb. 2016)

S.Reiner schrieb:


> Ja es hat einige Gründe


hallo Reiner,
magst Du auch verraten, welche das sind  ??? ...
(  )

LG Flusi


----------



## S.Reiner (14. Feb. 2016)

Kies bekomm ich so viel ich will mein Kumpel hat nee Kiesgrube
Kies kann ich mal eben weg Rechen und was anderes Bauen
Kies ist Nachts schön Hell das hat was in meinen Augen
Kies lässt bei Regen gut das Wasser durch und meine Quadratlatschen bleiben Sauber
Ach Ja Kies braucht kein Rasenmäher hab so noch genug zum Mähen
und das wichtigste MIR GEFÄLTS   und wenn alles mal richtig wächst hat es einen schönen Kontrast


----------



## Michael H (14. Feb. 2016)

Und beim Rest des Garten zählt das Motto " wo Wasser da kein Unkraut " ...


----------



## S.Reiner (16. Feb. 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Und beim Rest des Garten


 Wenn ich gekonnt hätte wie ich es wollte dann wer das jetzt ein Wassergarten mit Insel 

 und auf der Insel etwas Rasen


----------



## Flusi (26. Feb. 2016)

hallo, 
das mit dem Unkraut und dem Rasen stimmt wirklich, kann das bestätigen

Habe bei uns ein paar Beete auch mit Kies  "veredelt" - sieht ganz gut aus und spart etwas Arbeit.

Bei uns sieht das grade so aus, öde, aber der "weiße Hauch"  nebst angefrorener Wasseroberfläche hat ja auch was, oder ?  :
  

(Na ja, manchmal muß man sich das auch schönreden oder -vorstellen)

LG Flusi


----------



## S.Reiner (27. Feb. 2016)

Morgen


Flusi schrieb:


> das mit dem Unkraut und dem Rasen stimmt wirklich, kann das bestätigen


Nun ich glaube das liegt an der Kiesel Säure




Flusi schrieb:


> schönreden oder -vorstellen



Ich finde es Schön bei dir es ist halt Winter

Kies hat aber noch was eine Lampe und der Garten  

Gruß R.


----------



## Flusi (27. Feb. 2016)

S.Reiner schrieb:


> ich glaube das liegt an der Kiesel Säure


hallo Reiner,
ehrlich gesagt, hat mich bisher nur die optische Wirkung interessiert.
Unser Garten ist -sagen wir mal- in großen Teilen sich selbst überlassen. Vor allen Dingen, um allen tierischen Bewohnern (Igel, Fledermäuse und weiß der Himmel was da alles rumkrabbelt und fleucht) genug Lebensraum zu bieten. 
An ein paar Stellen mache ich dann kleine Beete = mit Kies und ein paar Formgehölzen = und schon sieht das mit Abstand betrachtet so aus, als wäre das hier ordentlich
(...stimmt aber gar nicht)
LG Flusi


----------



## S.Reiner (29. Feb. 2016)

Flusi schrieb:


> als wäre das hier ordentlich
> (...stimmt aber gar nicht)



Ja da bist nicht alleine gut Kaschiert ist halb gewonnen 
Gruß Reiner


----------



## wander-falke (2. März 2016)

Erste Kröte im Wasser gesichtet,
_(War zu langsam mit dem Foto )_

Der Wassereinlauf vom Bach in den Teich über einen Sandsteineinschnitt hat sich in eine Badewanne verwandelt.

Beim LH Einlauf in den Bach ist dagegen alles in Ordnung


----------



## supmo1969 (9. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
so sieht es zur Zeit in Duisburg, bei uns am Teich aus, noch etwas karg, aber es kommt
 

Die ersten __ Frösche waren auch schon beschäftigt
 

Schönen Abend noch,
Gruß Guido


----------



## jolantha (10. März 2016)

Teichbesucher


----------



## troll20 (10. März 2016)

Ist der Teich Besucher, etwa diese gemein gefährliche Drachenschlange, welche diese Gänge unter dem Rasen gräbt, Blumenzwiebeln und Rosenwurzeln anknabert? Dann mein herzliches Beileid


----------



## samorai (10. März 2016)

Schöner Drache!


----------



## jolantha (10. März 2016)

IHR SEID DOOF


----------



## samorai (10. März 2016)

He Anne, die hat doch jeder, nur den Drachen nicht!
Hier, der Vetter 8 ten Grades
  mit Erpeline  ...von und zu...!


----------



## jolantha (11. März 2016)

Ron, 
war ja auch nur ein Versuch, hier mal wieder ein bißchen Leben reinzubringen


----------



## dizzzi (11. März 2016)

Meine Fische sind seit heute sehr aktiv. Schwimmen alle an der Oberfläche und genießen das schöne Wetter.


----------



## supmo1969 (11. März 2016)

Bei uns noch keine Fische zu sehen,
aber die __ Frösche haben die Freibadsaison eröffnet


----------



## dizzzi (11. März 2016)

Bei meinen Fröschen scheint nichts zu laufen. Da bin ich aber auch nicht böse drum. *@supmo1969:* Quaken deine Liebsten denn? Oder sind die mehr von der ruhigen Art?

Ich habe gerade 3 kleine Fische entdeckt. Hatte im Herbst mal 2 gesehen, und dann lange Zeit gar nicht mehr. Heute haben sich die wohl den anderen angeschlossen, und versuchen hinterher zu schwimmen. Einer ist sogar von oben rot und von unten weiß. Bin mal gespannt was es wird. Ich denke der ist durch eine Pflanze oder einen Vogel eingeschleppt worden.

Irgendwie ist das ja schon geil, wie die Natur immer einen Weg findet.

LG

Udo


----------



## supmo1969 (11. März 2016)

Hallo Udo,
die __ Frösche geben zum Glück nur leise "Knurrlaute" von sich und sind somit Schlaf-und Nachbarschaft freundlich.
Hatten vor 2 Jahren einen, der richtig laut quakte. Die Nachbarschaft fand es gar nicht lustig und wir nach der 2ten schlaflosen Nacht auch nicht mehr..
Nach 14 Tagen war er dann "leider" weg

Grüße Guido


----------



## dizzzi (13. März 2016)

Sooo, Frühling ist befohlen. Ich habe gestern hoch offiziell die Gartenarbeit aufgenommen. Gestern an meinem Bachlauf weiter gearbeitet. Heute werde ich die __ Binsen stutzen und umtopfen. Den Skimmer schon mal an die richtige Position aufstellen, und den Tag genießen...

Allen einen schönen Sonntag...

Udo


----------



## Benny337 (13. März 2016)

Hallo,
Hier sind ein paar Bilder von meinem Teich.
Frühling ist demnächst da, alles fangt an sich zu bewegen, paaren .
Grüsse Benny


----------



## Flusi (13. März 2016)

wow, Knaller-Bilder!
Von wann sind die?
LG Flusi


----------



## Benny337 (13. März 2016)

Flusi schrieb:


> wow, Knaller-Bilder!
> Von wann sind die?
> LG Flusi


Hallo Flusi,
Die Bilder sind bis zu 1 Woche alt.
Gruss B.


----------



## Flusi (13. März 2016)

...danke für die Info; richtig grandios Dein Teich nebst Bewohnern 
(bei uns in NRW schleiche ich täglich bibbernd und mit Brille auf (!) um den Teich herum = nix zu vermelden = immer noch Winter...)
LG Flusi


----------



## Ida17 (16. März 2016)

Moinsen! 

Gutes Wetter und wärmere Tage laden zu Gartenaktionen ein


----------



## Pokerhecht (16. März 2016)

Moinsen aus NRW,

an 2 von 3 Teichen sah es am 07.03. noch so aus 
  

Wassertemperatur 6°C


----------



## pyro (30. März 2016)

Ich weis nicht was bei mir dieses Jahr los ist... meine Seerosen __ spinnen!!

Ich hab schon einige Seerosenblätter an der Wasseroberfläche und zu Ostern kam die erste Blütenknospe an die Wasseroberfläche.
Was ist denn da los???


----------



## jolantha (30. März 2016)

Es haben wieder alle Fischlies überlebt ,


----------



## samorai (30. März 2016)

Bei mir sieht es ganz ähnlich aus wie bei Anne.
Auch keine Verluste, das Wasser geht so              
Gesaugt wurde noch nicht, dafür hat der Vorfilter eine ganz schöne "Last" zu tragen.
Zwei Palmen die nicht so frostempfindlich sind haben ihren Standort bezogen.
   Momentan ist die Welt außerhalb des Teiches schöner anzusehen, mein __ Tulpenbaum ist dieses mal so früh dran mit der Blüte, dagegen lassen sich die __ Tulpen in der Erde richtig Zeit.  (Ausschnitt vom Baum)


----------



## jolantha (31. März 2016)

Bist du aber mutig mit Deinen Palmen, die Eisheiligen stehen uns ja eventuell auch noch bevor. 
Schööön, Dein __ Tulpenbaum und sehr mutig. 
Drücke dir die Daumen, daß Väterchen Frost Deinem Grundstück fern bleibt.


----------



## mariohbs (31. März 2016)

Man man... bei euch sieht es ja überall schon so richtig schön aus. Bei mir ist noch alles ganz ganz kahl. Teich, Ufer und selbst die Gräser drumherum 

So schaut es aktuell bei mir aus:


----------



## dizzzi (1. Apr. 2016)

Bei mir tut sich auch nicht so viel. Ich habe mal gerade die Wassertemperatur in 180cm Tiefe gemessen. 8 Grad. Und an der Wasseroberfläche sind 9 Grad...


----------



## jolantha (1. Apr. 2016)

Ooch menno, ich bin so dusselig, hab ich heute noch mal meinen Schlammsauger in Gang gebracht, um so Einiges an Modder und Algen rauszuholen.
Auf einmal sehe ich eine  " schwarze Perlenkette " im Sauger verschwinden. Ich natürlich erst mal zum Ende des Saugschlauches gedüst, 
und da spuckte mein Schlauch jede Menge Laichschnüre auf den Rasen. 
Ich natürlich sofort versucht, die Dinger einzusammeln, ging nicht, glibberten mir immer durch die Hände. 
Hab ich erst mal schnell ein Plastikkehrblech geholt, und den ganzen Glibber da drauf geschoben, und dann wieder ab in den Teich 
Ich hoffe, daß der Kindergarten das überlebt hat, und keine Folgeschäden eintreten


----------



## Flusi (1. Apr. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, daß der Kindergarten das überlebt hat, und keine Folgeschäden eintreten


... das ist der Grund, weshalb ich Rückschneide- und/oder sonstige Reinigungsaktionen nur noch im späten Herbst durchführe 
LG Flusi


----------



## jolantha (2. Apr. 2016)

Flusi schrieb:


> ... das ist der Grund, weshalb ich Rückschneide- und/oder sonstige Reinigungsaktionen nur noch im späten Herbst durchführe
> LG Flusi



Flusi, würde ich ja auch machen, aber das haut bei mir einfach nicht hin, da ich bis Ende Dezember immer noch jede Menge Laubeintrag 
vom Wald habe. 
Da der Wald direkt an mein Grundstück grenzt, hat der nichts Besseres zu tun, als mir das Laub in den Garten und in den Teich zu schmeißen.


----------



## dizzzi (2. Apr. 2016)

Ich habe heute den Filter in Betrieb genommen und auch UVC. Die Wassertemperatur war heute 12 Grad. Wie lange wird es wohl dauern, bis der Filter mit UVC die Schwebealgen beseitigt hat? Ich habe 22.000 Liter im Teich. Wie lange dauert das so bei euch?

LG

Udo


----------



## samorai (2. Apr. 2016)

Hi Dizzzi!
Also es dauert schon etwas, Bakterien müssen wirken, Pflanzen müssen erst wachsen und dann den Nährstoff-Verbrauch aufnehmen.
Alles hängt von der Wassertemperatur ab, die Schwebealgen sind die "Vorreiter" der Klärung.
Ich rede /schreibe hier nicht vom Koi-Teich!
Wenn es eine ausgewogene Bepflanzung gibt, dann wird sie auch greifen.
Im Frühjahr geht es öfter drunter und drüber, da mach Dir mal keine Sorgen.


----------



## supmo1969 (2. Apr. 2016)

Hi zusammen,
habe jetzt den Filter 10 Tage an, 7 Tage davon mit UVC und das Wasser ist nun klar.
Schönen Sonntag an alle.


----------



## Olli.P (3. Apr. 2016)

Hi,

heute so:


----------



## Tanny (3. Apr. 2016)

Bei mir sieht auch alles irgendwie noch aus, wie im Winterschlaf.
Das einzige, was so richtig "explodiert" sind diese schleimigen, giftgrünen Algen 
...zumindest in Tümpel 1.

             

In Tümpel 2 ist das Wasser deutlich klarer und der Tümpel hat lange nicht so viele Algen.

           

__ Frösche sind bereits in beiden Tümpeln und ich fürchte, heute war einer der letzten Tage, wo ich
in Tümpel 1 noch Algen fischen konnte.

Einen Lichtblick gibt es in Tümpel 1 immerhin:

 

....da wird es bald sattgelb blühen 


ach ja, und Mücken schlüpfen in beiden Tümpeln haufenweise - zur Freude von Marco und Co - ihre Spuren sind reichlich am Ufer vorhanden


----------



## trampelkraut (3. Apr. 2016)

Hallo!

Jetzt gehts am teich richtig los, überall sprießt und treibt es, auch die ersten Blüten sind da.


----------



## troll20 (3. Apr. 2016)

Na siehst du Roland, alles braucht seine Zeit und bald kannst du schreiben: Biete Pflanzen


----------



## jolantha (4. Apr. 2016)

Mööönsch, das ist ja wieder richtig aufregend, da draußen bei mir. 
Die __ Kröten - und Froschmännchen lassen sich schon wieder alle durch die Gegend tragen, die faulen Säcke !!! 
Der __ Fischreiher taucht mindestens 3 x am Tag hier auf, und die __ Enten kacken mir wieder den Teich voll 
Das Schlimmste ist, mein Fotoapparat ist wech !!!
Hatte ihn mit rausgenommen, irgendwo hingelegt, und nun isser nicht mehr zu finden. 
Dabei wollte ich sooooooo schöne Bilder machen


----------



## dizzzi (4. Apr. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Die __ Kröten - und Froschmännchen lassen sich schon wieder alle durch die Gegend tragen, die faulen Säcke !!!


Das ist ja dann wohl der Beweis, dass Froschmännchen schlauer sind als Männer.


----------



## xXNer0Xx (4. Apr. 2016)

Essen's Zeit


----------



## dizzzi (8. Apr. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

nach 5 Tagen filtern mit UVC kann ich wieder den Teichgrund sehen. Jetzt habe ich aber erst mal das UVC-Gerät ausgeschaltet, da ich am Sonntag die Starterbakterien in den Filter geben werde.
Nun eine bescheidene Frage an die Experten. Wieso soll man laut der Beschreibung auf der Verpackung das UVC vor dem einfüllen der Starterbakterien das UVC-Gerät 3 Tage davor und 3 Tage danach ausschalten? Danach verstehe ich ja. Aber davor?

Dann noch eine kleine Frage. An einer Seite des UVC-Gerätes läuft an der Verbindung zum Filter ganz wenige Tropen trotz intakter Dichtung und sehr stark angezogener Schraube ein paar Tropen raus. Hat einer einen Tip, wie ich das abstellen kann, ohne die Platikverbindung zu killen?

Danke & LG

Udo


----------



## Teich4You (8. Apr. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Dann noch eine kleine Frage. An einer Seite des UVC-Gerätes läuft an der Verbindung zum Filter ganz wenige Tropen trotz intakter Dichtung und sehr stark angezogener Schraube ein paar Tropen raus. Hat einer einen Tip, wie ich das abstellen kann, ohne die Platikverbindung zu killen?



Nur eine Idee, kein Plan ob das geht. Einfach eine zweite Dichtung reinlegen vielleicht und dann wieder fest ziehen. Oder einfach laufen lassen. Paar Tropfen hin oder her.


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,
noch ist nicht viel los am Teich, die Pflanzen beginnen gerade erst mit dem Austreiben. Zum Glück gibt es ein paar ganz harte, die über den Winter grün geblieben sind. Die Sumpfprimeln treiben gleich Blätter, und haben nur wenige winzige Blüten . Die Wassertemperatur ist seit einer Woche >10°C, da werden die Fische aktiver.


----------



## Olli.P (8. Apr. 2016)

Hi,



dizzzi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Jetzt habe ich aber erst mal das UVC-Gerät ausgeschaltet, da ich am Sonntag die Starterbakterien in den Filter geben werde.
> Nun eine bescheidene Frage an die Experten. Wieso soll man laut der Beschreibung auf der Verpackung das UVC vor dem einfüllen der Starterbakterien das UVC-Gerät 3 Tage davor und 3 Tage danach ausschalten? Danach verstehe ich ja. Aber davor?
> Danke & LG
> ...


Danach ist klar, weil die Bakkis erst mal halt finden müssen. Davor 

Und ich frage mich immer noch, warum man in einem bestehendem System Starterbakterien zugeben muss............... 

Denn eigentlich sollte im Teich selbst, ein gewisser Bakterienstamm vorhanden sein, der sich dann auch auf den Filter ausbreitet...........


----------



## dizzzi (8. Apr. 2016)

Mein Teich geht jetzt erst zum ersten mal nach einem Winter in die nächste Saison. Und da bilde ich mir ein dass er noch nicht so viele Bakterien hat. Also bekommt er von mir was gutes.


----------



## supmo1969 (8. Apr. 2016)

Noch nie Starterbakterien benutzt und immer klares Wasser, dauert vielleicht länger bis es klar wird, aber man weiß es nicht.

Gruß Guido


----------



## Benny337 (8. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,
Bei mir ist auch schon was los.

LG Benny


----------



## krallowa (11. Apr. 2016)

Mahlzeit,

die Fische werden langsam aktiv und holen den Dreck von den Steinen (haben aber noch einiges an Schwerstarbeit zu leisten).
Wasser ist bis 1,75 klar.
 
Leider sind so viele Junge im Teich, das ich wohl dieses Jahr den Teich leer machen und die Jungen rausholen muss.
 
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Olli.P (11. Apr. 2016)

Hi,

eine Woche später.......

            

Es wird..................


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Apr. 2016)

Hi,

mein Teich wird so langsam wieder trübe, ein untrügliches Zeichen das die Fische Kohldampf schieben (und deswegen wieder anfangen den Bodengrund durchzugraben). Die ersten Futtergaben wurden heute sofort von allen gierig angenommen)

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (11. Apr. 2016)

Heute wollte ich meine Schwimminsel rausholen, restaurieren ist angesagt. 
Geht nicht, am --ichziehdichrausband -- hängen Hunderte von Laichschnüren 
  
Ich hoffe, man kann etwas erkennen. Und wer den schwarzen Rand um mein Bild gemacht hat, weiß ich auch nicht !!


----------



## mitch (11. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Anne,



jolantha schrieb:


> schwarzen Rand um mein Bild


sind das Laichbalken   

da musst du noch etwas warten  bis du restaurieren kannst


----------



## jolantha (12. Apr. 2016)

Mitch, 
jaaaaaaaa, ich bin ganz brav, und warte


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Apr. 2016)

so langsam werden die Rosenprimeln am Teich invasiv

vor 4 Jahren waren es nur die 3 vielblütigen Pflanzen hinter der Riesensegge, heute sind sie hier auf den ganzen 5m Uferzone zu finden und auch sind schon einzelne rund um den Teich und  15m entfernt im Moorbeet am blühen

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (12. Apr. 2016)

Oh, Frank, auch gut zu erkennen Deine gezüchteten Algen auf Bild 3


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Apr. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Oh, Frank, auch gut zu erkennen Deine gezüchteten Algen auf Bild 3



ja, die liegen aber leider schon wieder in den letzten Zügen - haben schon ne herrlich ungesunde gelbgrüne Färbung angenommen. In ein paar Tagen fressen ihnen da die nun in Schwung kommenden asiatischen Wasserschwertlilien und brennender __ Hahnenfuß auch noch die letzten Reste von freiwerdenden Nährstoffen aus den letztjährigen Blattresten weg

MfG Frank


----------



## toschbaer (12. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,
na,ist das Wetter g.il ?
ich weiß noch im Januar 

Und jetzt kann man die Pflanzen wachsen sehen.
Der Garten, Teich und Bonsai wurden aus dem Winterschlaf geholt 

           

 Habt eine schöne Teichsaison!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Apr. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> so langsam werden die Rosenprimeln am Teich invasiv


Stimmt. Bei mir verteilen die sich auch immer weiter. Echt tolle Pflanze.


----------



## Tanny (14. Apr. 2016)

....und jetzt ist es wie alle Jahre wieder bei mir 

Ich stecke in dem Dilemma, dass meine Tümpel so aussehen: 

      

und ich absolut keine Algen mehr abfischen kann 
 weil sie randvoll sitzen mit Laich 

Tja, und alle Jahre wieder denke ich "das überlebt der Tümpel nie!" 
und vermutlich ebenfalls wie "alle Jahre wieder" werden in wenigen Wochen 
die Algen von selbst Geschichte sein und stattdessen das Wasser schwarz von Kaulquappen sein.....

....aber gewöhnen werde ich mich wohl an diesen 
"Algensumpf-Anblick" wohl in den nächsten Jahren nicht 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (14. Apr. 2016)

Ach ja, und das habe ich noch vergessen: 

In meinem Moor-Mini blüht die erste __ Schachbrettblume  !


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Apr. 2016)

bei mir sind die schon fast wieder durch

daneben sind auch noch andere Fritillarien am blühen


----------



## pyro (15. Apr. 2016)

Bei mir am Teich blüht seit langem die Schlüsselblumen, jetzt gesellen sich die Sumpfdotterblumen hinzu. 
Das Wasser ist kristallklar bis auf den Boden ... den man allerdings nicht wirklich sieht da er bedeckt mit Krebsscheren und weiteren Unterwasserpflanzen ist.

Froschlaich hab ich auch, der ist schon geschlüpft und lauter kleine schwarze Punkte wurlen umher.

Das Moorbeet habe ich Anfang April abgedeckt. Sogar eine nicht wirklich winterharte Pflanzenart hat den milden Winter überstanden. Die Sarracenien bringen fleissig Blüten.

Alles in allem also super... halt nein, den Mini-Schachtelhalm muss ich jetzt mal in die Schranken weisen. Der überwuchert langsam alles.


----------



## BumbleBee (15. Apr. 2016)

UVC Röhre erneuert am WE ... *zack-bumm* klares Wasser und sofort stechen die "Fehler in der Matrix" ins Auge! ...  wie z.B. die Pflanzkörbe der Seerosen. Wird Zeit, dass die Blätter die Oberfläche bedecken, dann hat man diesen Zusatnd zumindest abgedeckt 

Die Fische haben den Winter alle gut überstanden, sind aktiv und fressen sogar fleißig. Wasser hat 12,6 Grad, das Wiesenschaumkraut hat sich selbst gesät und ist das erste sichtbare Blühpflänzchen mal abgesehen vom (etwas weniger lieblichen) __ Pestwurz, der bereits fast schon wieder "verblüht" ist...


----------



## Benny337 (16. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,
Ich war mal wieder im Teich und ein paar Fotos für Euch gemacht.
Lg Benny


----------



## BumbleBee (16. Apr. 2016)

@Benny337 - Wow was ist denn der Schwarze mit der langen __ Nase für einer? (Edit - okay ein Löffelstör ich hab´s dank Deiner Foddos selbst herausgefunden. So einen möcht´ ich auch haben. GRANDIOSO!)

Wirklich tolle Bilder! Machst Du die im Neoprenkostüm und UW Kamera, oder wie? Die sind echt superscharf!


----------



## Benny337 (16. Apr. 2016)

Hallo BumbleBee,
Danke
Ja das ist ein Löffelstör .Und genau, ich war Heute im Teich mit Neopren und Uw Camera .


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Apr. 2016)

Hast du den Bitterlingen auch ein paar __ Muscheln gesponsert?

Fasziniert bin ich von den Mengen an Regenbogenelrizen. Sind die alle selbst gezüchtet....Wie viele Aquarien hast du noch neben bei am laufen.


----------



## Nightcrawler (17. Apr. 2016)

@Benny, sieht ja fast wie auf den Malediven unter Wasser aus, nur nicht so bunt. Wahnsinn Deine Sicht....


----------



## ina1912 (17. Apr. 2016)

Mahlzeit alle miteinander!

heute gibts von mir auch endlich die ersten Frühlungsaufnahmen vom Teich. Musste ja erstmal das Chaos rundrum beräumen. Ostern wurde geschnitten und der über Winter still stehende Filterteich etwas entschlammt und entkrautet, dann die Pumpe, den Druckfilter und somit den Umlauf über den Filterteich in Gang gebracht. Wasser war inzwischen schön klar. letztes We dann seeeehr viel Wasser aus dem Fischteich abgelassen, um endlich die Rotfedern wegzufangen und etliche Eimer Schlamm vom Grund zu holen. Es gab bei dieser Aktion zwar trotz aller Behutsamkeit leider Kollateralschäden, es musste aber sein, da schon lange überfällig. U.a. Hektik und Temperaturschwankungen habe ich versucht weitestgehend zu vermeiden, doch nicht alle haben es geschafft. Ausserdem müssen bei den Arbeiten die "Reiherschutzschilde" irgendwo undicht gewesen sein, sprich die Angelsehne war nicht mehr überall straff und ordentlich; jedenfalls gibt es auch einige Vermisste. Heute vormittag landete er ganz frech auf dem Gartentisch! Zu spät, alles wieder straff nachgezogen....Er nimmt doch immer die schönsten mit den grössten Schleiern! Allerdings war die Nachbarskatze auch am Teich gesehen worden.....
Nun ist alles - bis auf einige meiner schönsten Fische - wieder wie es sein soll, ich bin mit dem Ergebnis der Arbeiten durchaus zufrieden. Und happy,  dass ich es endlich gemacht habe. es läuft nun drei Wochen bzw. seit ner Woche nach Gross-Reinigung, Filterteich war dabei auch die ganze Zeit mit aktiv, und bisher keine Probleme. Pflanzen haben dort schon ordentlich zugelegt. Hier natürlich für Euch noch was zum Gucken:

                 

p.s. nehme gerne noch überzählige Schönheiten in Obhut!

lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (17. Apr. 2016)

War bei dem schönen Wetter noch ne Runde um den Teich. Dachte schon, der __ Reiher hätte wieder ne Lücke gefunden und meine letzten beiden blauen __ Shubunkin geholt... aber dann ertappte ich einen von ihnen mit nem __ Goldfisch im Gebüsch!
ein anderer Goldfisch schwimmt Posen vor zwei Fröschen, die im Kino in der ersten Reihe sitzen. Ansonsten ist noch bei den Seerosen Wachstum zu beobachten. 
            

lg ina


----------



## troll20 (17. Apr. 2016)

ina1912 schrieb:


> p.s. nehme gerne noch überzählige Schönheiten in Obhut!


Na das kannst du dir gerne einiges im Sommer abholen


----------



## ina1912 (17. Apr. 2016)

Der sausack!!!!


----------



## ina1912 (17. Apr. 2016)

Das hier hab ich zufällig eben auf dem foto mit dem __ shubunkin entdeckt, was könnte das sein?  Libellenlarve eher nicht, oder?
  
Lg ina


----------



## Benny337 (17. Apr. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Hast du den Bitterlingen auch ein paar __ Muscheln gesponsert?
> 
> Fasziniert bin ich von den Mengen an Regenbogenelrizen. Sind die alle selbst gezüchtet....Wie viele Aquarien hast du noch neben bei am laufen.


Hallo Tottoabs,
Ja sicher es sind einige Teichmuscheln im Teich in Töpfen zwischen die UW Pflanzen.
Halten sich brav am leben ,seit 3 Jahren.Auch die 3 Kantmuscheln leben noch.
Ab 1,5 m Tiefe gehet es gut.Jeden Jahr habe ich einige Bitterlinge Nachwuchs.Ich muss immer wieder welche abgeben.Aber nur Abhollung.
Die Regenbogenelritzen habe ich seit 3 Jahren aus ca.50 stk aufgezüchtet.
Es sind ca.800 Stk im Teich.
Ich liebe einfach ein grossen Schwarm im Teich.
Bald gibt "Liebentanz" in der Nähe Filter.
Das wir sicher ein grosses Kino 
Im Keller stehen naturlich ein paar Aquarien für Zucht und Experimente.
Moment dann sind Bachschmerlen und Springbarsche Nachwuchs da.
Grüsse Benny


----------



## Tanny (17. Apr. 2016)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Der sausack!!!!




...ach menno - sei doch nicht so böse ......
der hat bestimmt irgendwo kleine Babys, die furchtbar hungrig sind 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## ina1912 (17. Apr. 2016)

Hm warum hab ich mit so einer antwort gerechnet....



ich bin ein Tierfreund, weisste ja.... aber der macht es sich ganz schön einfach, immer die bunten! Ohne unsere Teiche müsste er nebenan im See viel genauer hinschauen, und dazu ist er einfach zu faul

lg und schönen Abend!


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Apr. 2016)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Das hier hab ich zufällig eben auf dem foto mit dem __ shubunkin entdeckt, was könnte das sein?  Libellenlarve eher nicht, oder?
> Anhang anzeigen 161763
> Lg ina



Hallo!
Sieht zwar etwas seltsam aus aber ich tippe auf Großlibellenlarve


----------



## ina1912 (17. Apr. 2016)

Abet dieser spitze Kopf...?


----------



## koile (17. Apr. 2016)

Könnte eine Gelbrandkäferlarve sein , leider gibt das Bild nicht viel her.


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Apr. 2016)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Abet dieser spitze Kopf...?



Den sieht man ja nicht richtig, könnte es vieleicht ein __ Blutegel sein?


----------



## koile (17. Apr. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Den sieht man ja nicht richtig, könnte es vieleicht ein __ Blutegel sein?



Nein ,Blutegel mit Sicherheit nicht .!

Durch die Luftblase am Kopf kann man die Greifzangen leider nicht erkennen.


----------



## ina1912 (17. Apr. 2016)

Nee __ Blutegel glaub ich nicht, dazu ist es zu fest. Larve schon eher. Wenn ich es beim Fotografieren gesehen hätte, hätte ich mal die Luftblase da weg gemacht um zu schauen. Habs aber nicht mitgekriegt, sondern erst auf dem Foto entdeckt. __ Gelbrandkäfer? Hm ich hatte neulich ein Riesendings beim Saubermachen gefunden. Wenn der Nachwuchs hat, ist der jetzt schon soweit?


----------



## koile (17. Apr. 2016)

@ina1912 , bitte schau Dir mal Bilder der Gelbrandkäferlarve an, Körperform und Maserung !


----------



## ina1912 (17. Apr. 2016)

Ja Gerd, das ist sie wohl! Muster ist eindeutig, auch der spitzere Kopf als die Libellenlarve. Danke!


----------



## misudapi (18. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,
Mensch bei euch ist ja echt was los, einfach super!!!!!
Bei meiner Pfütze kommt so langsam das Grünzeug in die Gänge.   
@ Benny
@ Ina, du warst echt fleißig,sieht gut aus. Jetzt kann auch der Teich durchstarten.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## ina1912 (18. Apr. 2016)

Susanne,  bei Dir blüht ja schon die __ Sumpfdotterblume! Und unter Wasser regt sich auch schon einiges. Da kann es ja losgehen! Kescherst oder saugst Du den Mulm ab oder lässt Du ihn immer drin? Das was sich nach dem Reinigen so absetzt, verschwindet ja irgendwann durch die Zirkulation und das Rumgetupfe der Fische und __ Schnecken in der Pumpe, aber so das Grobe versuche ich schon immer zwischen den Pflanzen rauszuholen.

lg ina


----------



## Benny337 (18. Apr. 2016)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Das hier hab ich zufällig eben auf dem foto mit dem __ shubunkin entdeckt, was könnte das sein?  Libellenlarve eher nicht, oder?
> Anhang anzeigen 161763
> Lg ina


Hallo Ina,
Diesen Viecher habe ich auch im Teich.
Ich mache mal paar Fotos das man es besser 
bestimmen kann.
Ich glaube das was anderes ist als Goldkäferlarve.
Lg Benny


----------



## Benny337 (18. Apr. 2016)

Ina schau mal noch Waffenfliegelarve ,
Ich tippe auf die .
Lg B


----------



## ina1912 (18. Apr. 2016)

Danke Benny! Also die könnte es auch sein oder? Sieht der Gelbrandkäferlarve aber ziemlich ähnlich. 
Was da so alles wohnt.....

lg ina


----------



## maarkus (18. Apr. 2016)

So langsam schieben sich die Pflanzen aus dem Wasser. Scheinbar ist der Filter angelaufen, denn die Algen werden weniger.


----------



## breithecker (18. Apr. 2016)

Hallo maarkus,
was sind das für Pflanzen die aus der Mauer rauswachsen?

Viele Grüße
breidi


----------



## maarkus (18. Apr. 2016)

Ich habe auf http://mauerpflanzen.de/mauer.php damals einen schwung voll Pflanzen bestellt und in die Fugen gepflanzt. Was bei mir gut angewachsen war, habe ich nochmals bestellt. Das flächendeckende Grün ist eine Kletterpflanze, welche gelb blüht. Auf den ersten Blick konnte ich sie leider nicht auf der Homepage identifizieren.


----------



## ina1912 (18. Apr. 2016)

Sieht aus wie Mauerpfeffer!


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Apr. 2016)

maarkus schrieb:


> Das flächendeckende Grün ist eine Kletterpflanze, welche gelb blüht.





ina1912 schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie Mauerpfeffer!


War auch mein erster Gedanke...ist aber bei mir bisschen anders von der Optik und Kletterpflanze ist es eher auch nicht......Müsste man mal ein paar bessere Bilder sehen.


----------



## Digicat (20. Apr. 2016)

Servus

Jetzt schiebt alles kräftig an ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Nightcrawler (20. Apr. 2016)

Helmut, ich sehe gar keine Algen...Wie machst Du das???


----------



## Michael H (20. Apr. 2016)

Nightcrawler schrieb:


> Helmut, ich sehe gar keine Algen...Wie machst Du das???


Milch .....


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Apr. 2016)




----------



## Nightcrawler (21. Apr. 2016)




----------



## maarkus (21. Apr. 2016)

Ich habe tief in den Archiven gewühlt. Die Pflanze ist:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ausläufer-Fetthenne


----------



## Thomas#43 (22. Apr. 2016)

Hallo zusammen, hab gerade mal vom Balkon aus meinen Teich fotografiert. Wasser ist sehr klar nur am Rand ein paar Fadenalgen und bei meinen Kois schein der Frühling zu beginnen. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Thomas#43 (22. Apr. 2016)

hier noch ein paar Bilder von heute solange noch Sonne da ist


----------



## ina1912 (23. Apr. 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Heute ist - nachdem die Teicharbeiten abgeschlossen sind - Gartenarbeit auf dem Plan, __ Schilf und Stauden abschneiden. Der aufgemotzte Reiherschutz scheint zu wirken, seit 4 Tagen keine weiteren Verluste! Er kam ja jeden Tag, als er erstmal eine Lücke gefunden und Erfolg beim Fischen hatte....
jetzt kam er nirgends mehr ran, ich kann also drüber nachdenken, ob ich einige neue Sarasa und __ Shubunkin einsetze, wenn die Kältephase vorbei ist. RENE, dann komme ich gern auf Dein Angebot zurück.
hier noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder von den glücklichen Hinterbliebenen und von den ersten Blüten drumherum:

              

lg ina


----------



## Michael H (23. Apr. 2016)

Hallo

Langsam gehts los mit den Pflanzen .


----------



## Tanny (23. Apr. 2016)

Sag mal Michael, 

hat das Becken mit den Pflanzen unter dem Steg eine Verbindung mit dem Wasser links und rechts?
...oder würde jeder Frosch, der da rein hüpft, da ertrinken?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Michael H (23. Apr. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Sag mal Michael,
> 
> hat das Becken mit den Pflanzen unter dem Steg eine Verbindung mit dem Wasser links und rechts?
> ...oder würde jeder Frosch, der da rein hüpft, da ertrinken?
> ...


Halo
Ich hab zwar noch keinen Frosch gesehn , aber wenn  da ein Frosch reinhüpfen würde  , würde ich den Spätestens nach 12 Stunden da rausfischen .......

Das sagt das www dazu :



> Amphibien atmen vorwiegend durch die Haut. Nur bei höherem Sauerstoffbedarf setzt erst die Kehlatmung und dann die Lungenatmung ein. Bei genügend Sauerstoff im Wasser und wenig Aktivität können die Grasfrösche "ewig" die Luft anhalten, die Hautatmung reicht aus. Es überwintern ja auch einzelne Exemplare im Teichboden. Wird der Sauerstoff im Wasser knapp (wenig Austausch mit der Luft (z.B. Eisschicht), warmes Wasser, viel Sauerstoffverbrauch durch vermodernde organische Stoffe etc.) und erhöht sich die Aktivität der __ Frösche, müssen sie zwischendurch auftauchen. Die Intervalle werden umso kürzer, je weniger Sauerstoff im Wasser ist und je höher die Aktivität ist. Im Extremfall können die Frösche nur wenige Minuten unter Wasser bleiben. Vor allem in der Paarungszeit, wenn sie ständig einem Weibchen "hinterher rennen", müssen sie von Zeit zu Zeit auftauchen.



P.S. Nein das kleine Becken ist nicht verbunden .......


----------



## Tanny (23. Apr. 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> P.S. Nein das kleine Becken ist nicht verbunden .......



Michael, dann vielleicht nur mal als Idee - der "Frosch" war ja nur ein Beispiel - 
vielleicht magst Du ja mal darüber nachdenken, an dem Becken in irgendeiner Form einen Ausstieg zu schaffen 
- elegant und "eckig" passend zum Rest wäre eine Art "Slipanlage" aus demselben Holz, wie der Steg. 

Praktisch, billig und einfach - aber vielleicht ein wenig Stilbruch wäre: dicken Ast vom Steg irgendwo ins Wasser ragen lassen.

Es gibt so viele Tiere, die nicht überleben würden, wenn sie da rein fallen - und einmal ist immer das erste Mal. 

Ich denke da nur an Igel, viele Singvögel etc. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## troll20 (23. Apr. 2016)

Kirstin, wenn du da auf solch Kleintiere wie Igel und co. anspielst, die sollten die Hürde auf das Holzdeck schon nicht bewältigen, wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung hab sind das ab 50 cm aufwärts.


----------



## Michael H (23. Apr. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Kirstin, wenn du da auf solch Kleintiere wie Igel und co. anspielst, die sollten die Hürde auf das Holzdeck schon nicht bewältigen, wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung hab sind das ab 50 cm aufwärts.


Hallo
Genau genommen sind es 75 cm .....
Mal sehn was ich mir einfallen lasse ....


----------



## mariohbs (24. Apr. 2016)

Und auch von mir nochmal ein aktuelles Bildchen - so langsam kommt auch bei mir alles in die Gänge


----------



## Olli.P (24. Apr. 2016)

Hi,

Bilder von vorhin bei frischen 3°................. brrrrrr


----------



## ina1912 (24. Apr. 2016)

Er gibt nicht auf. ... ! 

es fehlen schon wieder welche, die ich beim Frühstück noch gesehen habe. Ich war den ganzen Vormittag draussen und hab ihn auch direkt verscheucht. Keine Ahnung, wann er das wieder gemacht hat....


----------



## Tanny (24. Apr. 2016)

aber bildschön ist er 

Kauf doch mal auf dem Markt ein paar frische Heringe und stell sie ihm hin. 
Vielleicht verschont er den Teich, wenn er auch so satt wird 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## ina1912 (24. Apr. 2016)

Nee da fällt er nicht drauf rein, hab ich schon probiert....


----------



## Knarf1969 (24. Apr. 2016)

Frühling im Schwarzwald. __ Magnolien im Schnee


----------



## Benny337 (24. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,
Ich habe mal wieder etwas im Garten/Teich fotografiert.
LG


----------



## mariohbs (24. Apr. 2016)

Hi Benny,

was für Fische sind denn das auf den ersten 3 Bildern?


----------



## Benny337 (24. Apr. 2016)

Hi Mario,
Das sind meine Handzahme Regenbogenelritzen und __ Moderlieschen.
Bild 5 im Hintergrund ein __ Wimpelkarpfen( einer von 9 meine Jungs)
Ja und ich futtere mit gefrohrenen (Rot/Weis/Schwartz Mückenlarven und Pazifik Krill)


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,
tut mir leid für Dich, Ina, haste aber noch Nerven, wenn Du ihn noch so schön fotografiert hast!
Vielleicht ist es der Bruder von meinem auf'm Dach?!  Der sieht aber noch recht dünn aus. 
Hat sich meinen Teich beäugt, aber konnte wohl nichts machen, wegen der Fäden.
Noch ein paar Bilder vom Teich und Garten bei schlappen 5 Grad, brrr.... 

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. Apr. 2016)

...und noch schnell ein paar hinterher...


----------



## Lion (24. Apr. 2016)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Er gibt nicht auf. ... !
> 
> es fehlen schon wieder welche, die ich beim Frühstück noch gesehen habe. Ich war den ganzen Vormittag draussen und hab ihn auch direkt verscheucht. Keine Ahnung, wann er das wieder gemacht hat....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 162052 Anhang anzeigen 162053



hallo Ina,
doch, er gibt auf, aber erst wenn alle Fische weg sind.
Darum meine Empfehlung, einen Reiherschreckt oder eine sehr günstige Variante wie folgt:
versuche in 20cm Abstand vom Wasser und auf ca. 25cm
Höhe rund um deinen Teich eine Nylonschnurr (transparente Angelschnurr) anzubringen. Diese sieht man kaum,
stört dem Betrachter nicht, somit auch für den __ Reiher nicht sichtbar aber dieser erschreckt sich, wenn er dagegen
läuft, bekommt Angst und fliegt weg. (evtl. zusätzlich auch 1mal quer über den Teich)

Viel Erfolg wünscht Léon.


----------



## Lion (24. Apr. 2016)

Benny337 schrieb:


> Bild 5 im Hintergrund ein __ Wimpelkarpfen( einer von 9 meine Jungs)


hallo Benny,
die Wimpelkarpfen, sind die echt sehr gut gegen Algen ?
VG. Léon


----------



## Benny337 (24. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Léon,
Ich kann das nicht bestätigen.
Algen sind genügend im Teich ,also wird ich sagen dass die Wimpler nicht übertreiben mit die Algen gressen. .
Trotzdem sind sie jeden wie Super Fische .
LG B.


----------



## ina1912 (24. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Lion!

Angelsehne ist da, rundrum und alles..habe ein paar Seiten vorher schon drüber geschrieben. Ich hatte jahrelang Ruhe damit, bis auf eine Ausnahme wo ich mal beim Arbeiten rundrum versehentlich eine Schnur habe etwas durchhängen lassen, danach war wieder gut. Er kommt aber regelmäßig schauen, ob es noch da ist.
 Jetzt gabs Reinigungsarbeiten grösseren Ausmasses, er muss dabei mal in einem unbeobachteten Moment im halbleeren Teich auf ner Stufe gelandet sein und Erfolg gehabt haben, seitdem kommt er jeden Tag wieder und sucht Lücken in der Schnur. Das Gelände ist aber sehr uneben, da bin ich mir nicht an jeder Stelle sicher, ob er den Hals zwischendurch steckt oder oben drüber langen kann...
übrigens sind die heute mittag vermissten wieder aufgtaucht, die hatten sich auch vor mir extrem gut versteckt.
lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (24. Apr. 2016)

@Goldkäferchen ,
jaaaa Foto muss sein! Hab ihn oft genug im Garten gesehen und er mich im Haus, hat mich die ganze Zeit im Auge. Da ich weiß,  dass er bei der geringsten Bewegung nen Abflug macht, war noch Zeit für Bilder bevor er am Teich war, schließlich wollte ich auch schauen, ZU WELCHER STELLE ER HINLÄUFT, damit ich dort die Schnur aufrüsten kann. War nämlich diesmal ne andere Stelle als sonst, die auch schon aufgrüstet wurde.
lg ina


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Apr. 2016)

Ich habe jetzt vor meine __ Enten....die fressen u.a. meine __ Schnecken mit den Frisbee zu verjagen. Will die ja nicht verletzen sondern nur verschrecken.

Die Tage hatte ich eine kleine Gartenschippe in der Hand.....die flog so knapp....und steckte dann im Rasen. Habe mich selber erschreckt.

Sind uns noch nicht einig ob wir die beiden jetzt Braten und Suppe nennen oder Flügel und Keule.


----------



## Digicat (25. Apr. 2016)

Servus

Es war einmal Winter ...
Nein ...
Es ist Winter ...

__ Sumpfdotterblume im Schnee, zuerst am Anfang, dann im stärksten Gestöber
     

blühende __ Akelei und Ganzjahres-Vogelfütterung mit Sperling 
    

und der Spuck ist wieder vorbei
 

Nach einer Viertelstunde Sonnenschein der nächste Schneeschauer
und jetzt wo ich diesen Beitrag tippe der nächste Schneeschauer ...

April, April, der macht was er will ...

Liebe verschneite Grüße
Helmut


----------



## BumbleBee (26. Apr. 2016)

Nix mit Frühlingsflair. 

  


Und nachdem meine Magnolia Grandiflora "DD Blanchard" den Winter ohne eine einzige Blessur überstanden haben, war dann der nasse schwere Schnee der letzten Aprilnacht (!!) zu viel und es sind zwei Äste abgebrochen.  Et es jenuuuch mitten Winter getz!!!!


----------



## Muschelschubserin (26. Apr. 2016)

Heute morgen in Norddeutschland...
   

Bei uns tauchen nun langsam die ersten grünen Spitzen auf....bin schon sehr gespannt auf den ersten Frühling/Sommer. Aber es gibt ja auch noch genug zu tun.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (26. Apr. 2016)

Sehr schöne Bilder, da bekommt man immer Lust was im Garten zu machen.
Bei uns in Sh Regnet es leider seit ein paar Tagen und es sieht auch nicht so aus als würde das demnächst aufhören.
@Muschelschubserin aus welcher Ecke von SH kommst du denn?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Muschelschubserin (26. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Sven, 

wenn ich hier die schönen Fotos von den anderen sehe, werde ich doch schon etwas neidisch.....die "Südländer" sind halt etwas weiter....
Wir leben bei Schleswig und zum Wochenende ist Wetterbesserung gemeldet worden


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Apr. 2016)

Auf jeden Fall ist mein Teich wieder voll. Man muss auch mal das Gute sehen.


----------



## BumbleBee (27. Apr. 2016)

@Tottoabs - das ist eine ganz neue Sichtweise! Aber Du hast Recht! So vom Wasserspiegel her sieht der Teich nun richtig gut aus! Viel üppiger als sonst


----------



## Digicat (27. Apr. 2016)

Ist das Bild von heute, Jessy ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## BumbleBee (27. Apr. 2016)

Ja von gerade eben 

Es hört und hört nicht auf. Gruselig. Und alle (inkl. mir!!!) sind schon auf Sommerreifen unterwegs. Das kann nur in die Hose gehen.


----------



## Digicat (27. Apr. 2016)

Upps ...

Und ich dachte es ist schon bei uns im Gebirge eine riesen Sauerei von "Oben" ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## BumbleBee (27. Apr. 2016)

Helmut, wir sind auch nicht gerade im Flachland auf 450m (Eifel) 

  
Und da liegt unser 17 Jahre alter Marillenbaum.


----------



## jule (27. Apr. 2016)

Oh nein... aber wieso zieht es den jetzt weg - hatte doch sicher schon mehr Schnee dieses Jahr 

Sowas ist total ärgerlich


----------



## troll20 (27. Apr. 2016)

jule schrieb:


> aber wieso zieht es den jetzt weg - hatte doch sicher schon mehr Schnee dieses Jahr


Weil er schon Blüten und Blättchen hat und der Schnee so viel Wasser hat und dementsprechend schwer ist, wahrscheinlich


----------



## BumbleBee (27. Apr. 2016)

Das nehme ich auch an. Im Winter bieten nur die Äste Schneefläche. Jetzt hängt der Baum voll mit Blättern und Blüten. Und der Schnee ist richtig schwer, es hat +1 grad: tags taut es, dann frierts nachts wieder an und so kumuliert sich richtig schön was auf.

Ist echt ein Drama hier. Die Äste der Magnolienbäume hab ich schon verzurrt gestern und jetzt das. Wer soll auch damit rechnen?! Ist ja nicht der erste Schneefall hier!


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Mai 2016)

Hallo!

Nach dem Kälteeinbruch beginnt es wieder zu wachsen, treiben und blühen.

                Auch Rhabarber macht sich gut am Teich


----------



## Tanny (1. Mai 2016)

jetzt blüht die __ Schachbrettblume in meinem Moor-Mini richtig satt


----------



## Muschelschubserin (1. Mai 2016)

@trampelkraut 
Was ist denn das für eine schöne lila Blüte auf den Fotos sechs + sieben?


@Tanny 
Meine __ Schachbrettblume auch....mit der __ Küchenschelle


----------



## Tanny (1. Mai 2016)

...ich bin zwar nicht Trampelkraut, aber ich denke mal, das ist Beinwell


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Mai 2016)

Hallo Lara, wusste bis vor 10 min. auch nicht was es ist. Tanny hat recht es ist Beinwell, eine Heilpflanze die wie beim Saufen wenn man sie innerlich anwendet die Leber schädigt.


----------



## Muschelschubserin (2. Mai 2016)

Ich danke euch beiden für den Hinweis...die werde ich mir kaufen .....


trampelkraut schrieb:


> eine Heilpflanze die wie beim Saufen wenn man sie innerlich anwendet die Leber schädigt.


......und nur anschauen....nicht essen


----------



## Knarf1969 (2. Mai 2016)

Jetzt kommt auch im Schwarzwald der Frühling


----------



## koile (2. Mai 2016)

Knarf1969 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 162472  Jetzt kommt auch im Schwarzwald der Frühling







Ja, ich habe ihn am Freitag auch gesehen.


----------



## Tanny (5. Mai 2016)

Heute habe ich an den Tümpeln mal wieder fotografiert 

Es hat sich dort einiges verändert - Kaulquappen sind in Tümpel 2 (letztes Jahr in T 1) und
keine in Tümpel 1 (letztes Jahr fast keine in T2).

Näheres dazu in meiner Doku:


----------



## mariohbs (6. Mai 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Nach dem Kälteeinbruch beginnt es wieder zu wachsen, treiben und blühen.



Sag mal Roland, was machst du mit deinen Gräsern, dass die schon so toll aussehen. Meine sind da noch deutlich zaghafter im Wuchs. Düngst du die und falls ja, womit????


----------



## trampelkraut (6. Mai 2016)

mariohbs schrieb:


> Sag mal Roland, was machst du mit deinen Gräsern, dass die schon so toll aussehen. Meine sind da noch deutlich zaghafter im Wuchs. Düngst du die und falls ja, womit????



Hallo!

Die Gräser sind von NG und wurden letztes Jahr im Mai gepflanzt, gedüngt wurden sie nicht. Im März haben wir alle Gräser bis auf das __ Pampasgras zurückgeschnitten.


----------



## samorai (6. Mai 2016)

Heute sass ich mal draußen. Habe den Laptop mal aktiviert. Ein kaltes Bier und leise Musik ergänzten die Idylle. 
Alles sprießt an und um den Teich.
Habe fasst das Gefühl, unter den Pflanzen ist ein Wettrennen entfacht.
Beispiel, Eben haben die __ Pfingstrosen noch die ersten Blätter geworfen und nun sind auch schon Knospen dran.
Der __ Flieder hat sich klamm und heimlich zur Blüte geschlichen und der weiße Rhodo zeigt auch schon etwas Farbe.
Fotos kommen morgen ......sollte mal bei Tageslicht das Ambiente einfangen.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (7. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
gestern am Teich entdeckt.
schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Digicat (7. Mai 2016)

Jö .... eine Blindschleiche ... habe ich schon länger nicht gesehen.
Super festgehalten 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## samorai (7. Mai 2016)

Hier sind die Fotos!
Das erste Frühstück am Teich  Über unseren Köpfen blüht der __ Flieder 
Der "Winterschlaf" wurde beendet 
Flieder          Letzten __ Magnolien   meine pur-pur hat die ersten 5 Blüten  Sie ist immer dabei 
Der Rhodo ist am durch starten   
__ Apfelblüte 
Die Neue Lilie   
Seerose in 1m tiefe 

Schönes WE !


----------



## wander-falke (7. Mai 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Frühstück am Teich



Na, na, na,.........

sooo gesund ist das Frühstück aber auch nicht gerade, was?

weiße Brötchen, Honig, Zucker, gezuckerte Nusscreme, 
......da reißen es die Tomaten auch nicht mehr raus,.........

und dass jetzt kein militanter Gesundheitsapostel rumnöölt,
- die Zigaretten sind kein Frühstück!


----------



## Tanny (7. Mai 2016)

wander-falke schrieb:


> sooo gesund ist das Frühstück aber auch nicht gerade, was?



 Du hast ja keine Ahnung.......



wander-falke schrieb:


> weiße Brötchen, Honig, Zucker, gezuckerte Nusscreme,



.....



wander-falke schrieb:


> die Zigaretten sind kein Frühstück!



http://www.pfeife-tabak.de/Artikel/Tabakkunde/Heilpflanze/heilpflanze.html

....die "gerauchten Heilkräuter"  reißen das obige wieder raus  

zusammen mit: 

http://www.pflanzenfreunde.com/heilpflanzen/kaffee.htm


LG
Kirstin


----------



## wander-falke (7. Mai 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> "gerauchten Heilkräuter"


hmmmm,
wenn ich so drüber nachdenke müsste es dann nicht heisen ich gehe "heilkräutern"?



Tanny schrieb:


> zusammen mit:


Aha, genau! Richtig.
In der genannten obigen Bilddokumentation wirst du mir sicherlich recht geben, dass der nicht mehr nachprüfbare ehemalige Tasseninhalt nicht unbedingt als der von dir genannte Kaffee identifiziert werden kann.

Somit können wir nicht notwendigerweise davon ausgehen dass
es eine Kombination aus "ungesundem Frühstück" und
1.gerauchten Heilkräutern in Verbindung mit
2.gerösteten, gebrühten Samen ( vllt auch Heilkräuter?)

gewesen sein muss und damit zu dem von dir genannten Schadstoffneutralisation kommen kann.



Ich geh jetzt mal "heilkräutern"


----------



## samorai (7. Mai 2016)

Ach lasst uns doch den Spass. Ich nörgele auch nicht über Nichtraucher.
Der Honig und und, war für mein "grusinischen Wandertee".  

He Andreas, hast Du gewußt das in nur einer Teepflanze soviel Flour wie in einer Zahnpasta-Tube!

Eigentlich wollte ich noch mal mein  Zögling einstellen, die Blüten waren heute offen
dafür lohen sich doch 4 Jahre Wartezeit.


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Mai 2016)

Meine Maikäferjagt war nicht erfolgreich.......
Das sind nur Kirschblüten


----------



## troll20 (8. Mai 2016)

Sorgt Toto,  ich sehe nur schwarz.


----------



## Digicat (8. Mai 2016)

Der erste Libellenschlupf heuer ...

    
__ Frühe Adonislibelle (_Pyrrhosoma nymphula)_

Wünsche allen Müttern einen schönen Muttertag 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Mai 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Sorgt Totto, ich sehe nur schwarz.



  Ich habe mal das Licht an gemacht.

So schön die Blüten am Baum sind. 
     Im Teich sieht es aus als ob es geschneit hat. 




Das sind Koi die ich mal gekauft habe und dann bei meiner Verwandschaft habe schwimmen lassen.
     Der hat sich gut entwickelt.


----------



## troll20 (9. Mai 2016)

So sieht das schon viel besser aus  
Bin ich also nicht allein beim Kampf gegen Blütenblätter 
Aber warum machst du Jagd auf __ Maikäfer.


----------



## Goldfischline (9. Mai 2016)

Den Kampf gegen blütenblätter hab ich auch..bin nur noch am abfischen, sieht aus wie geschneit


----------



## mitch (9. Mai 2016)

Goldfischline schrieb:


> Den Kampf gegen blütenblätter hab ich auch..



da hilft am Besten ein Skimmer






zusammengesteckte Rohre / nur manuell verstellbar


----------



## troll20 (9. Mai 2016)

Michael, das ist ja ganz schön, aber wenn der Korb 5 mal am Tag voll ist und bei etwas Wind 20 mal ........


----------



## mitch (9. Mai 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> wenn der Korb 5 mal am Tag voll ist und bei etwas Wind 20 mal


den Korb würde ich in der Zeit herausnehmen und ab mit dem Zeug in den Filter - den kann man ja in der "heißen Zeit" einmal am Tag entblüten


----------



## mariohbs (9. Mai 2016)

Na ja, mein Grobfilter ist im Moment auch 2x am Tag einfach nur voll. Der Blütenstaub (keine Blätter) setzt scheinbar das Sieb so schnell zu, dass er immerzu überläuft. Aber was will man machen - lieber im Filter als im Teich 

So und nun auch mal ein paar aktuell Bilder. So langsam wird es doch mit der Vegetation 
           

Und hier recht schön zu sehen, wie so langsam die Fadenalgen absterben. Sind nur noch hellgraue Schleier, die bei direkt zerfallen wenn man dran kommt. 
 

Sodele, in diesem Sinne:


----------



## Tanny (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo Marionhbs, 

ich glaube, Du brauchst auch dringend einen Ausstieg für Nichtschwimmer


----------



## troll20 (9. Mai 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> den Korb würde ich in der Zeit herausnehmen und ab mit dem Zeug in den Filter - den kann man ja in der "heißen Zeit" einmal am Tag entblüten


Nee, dann ist ja der VLCVF noch schneller zu, nee nee


----------



## mitch (9. Mai 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Nee, dann ist ja der VLCVF noch schneller zu, nee nee


wie heißt es so schön "Ohne Fleiß kein Preis"


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Mai 2016)

Hei, bei uns is so ein Wind, das der Wasserstand 15cm niedriger ist als sonst :-(
Eigentlich will ich ja nicht nachfüllen, aber morgen wird mir nix anderes übrig bleiben, wenn sie nicht früher Regen vorraussagen. Wenigstens das mir die -10cm Zone nicht austrocknet. Es geht knapp bis zur ersten Stufe. So wenig Wasser war schon lange nicht mehr drin :-(
VG Monika


----------



## Hoffmann Andreas (9. Mai 2016)

so dann werd ich unsere so gut wie fertige urlaubsoase mal zeigen


----------



## Michael H (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo
Bis auf die vielen Steine ( Geschmackssache ) find ich deinen Teich/Garten Geil .....


----------



## jolantha (9. Mai 2016)

So sieht mein Teich zur Zeit seit 3 Tagen aus, der Wald schmeißt seine Pollen ab


----------



## Michael H (9. Mai 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> So sieht mein Teich zur Zeit seit 3 Tagen aus, der Wald schmeißt seine Pollen ab


Hallo
Hallo
Ja , kenn ich ist nur nicht ganz so schlimm wie bei dir .....


----------



## Tanny (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo Andreas, 

 den Drachen, den Du in der Deko hast, hatte ich auch....
...ich fand, der war ganz schön teuer.......und 
dafür hätte er wenigstens den ersten (nicht einmal richtigen) Winter 
überleben dürfen .....er ist total zerbröselt 

Also sollte Deiner auch aus Beton in Steinoptik sein (hatte ich leider nicht 
realisiert ), nimm ihn bloss im Herbst rein.....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## jolantha (10. Mai 2016)

Das ist für Tanny und Troll      
Ich freue mich ja über ein " Gefällt mir " aber das da zu geben, ist gemein


----------



## Ida17 (10. Mai 2016)

Hallöchen!

Kleines Update auch von mir


----------



## koile (10. Mai 2016)

Man man,
 im Pott ist alles schon 4 Wochen weiter als bei uns an der Saar.


----------



## koile (10. Mai 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Das ist für Tanny und Troll Anhang anzeigen 163034 Anhang anzeigen 163035
> Ich freue mich ja über ein " Gefällt mir " aber das da zu geben, ist gemein
> Anhang anzeigen 163036




Ne ne, bekommst kein 》Gefällt mir 《von mir,
Du haust ja immer


----------



## troll20 (10. Mai 2016)

Ja Jolantha, mir gefällt das es nicht nur mir so geht. Und geteiltes. .......


----------



## mitch (10. Mai 2016)

Damit die "Grünen" sich ned so alleine fühlen 

       

dieses Jahr hab ich auch grün im Teich - den Flossen gefällt es - so oder so


----------



## troll20 (10. Mai 2016)

Grün nur grün, über all grün. 
  
Aber dafür ist jetzt die Kirschblüte vorbei 
Jetzt muss nur noch der Apfel fertig werfen


----------



## Hoffmann Andreas (10. Mai 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> 
> den Drachen, den Du in der Deko hast, hatte ich auch....
> ...ich fand, der war ganz schön teuer.......und
> ...



also der Drache hat bei uns in der Keramikscheune 60€ gekostet aber ich habe ihn auch schon in einem Gartencenter gesehen für 160€
je er ist sehr schwer und aus Beton 
lg


----------



## lotta (10. Mai 2016)

Wir haben am Sonntag auch eine hübsche Schlange(__ Ringelnatter) in unserem Garten entdeckt:
          

Ansonsten fallen zur Zeit auch leider extrem viele "Weidenwürmchen", Blütenpollen, Ästchen, junge Blätter u.Ä....
in den Teich.
Aber das Abkeschern ist mein abendlicher Sport;-).
Das Wasser im Teich ist schön klar, nur im Mini und Bachlauf bilden sich in unglaublicher Geschwindigkeit,
täglich neue Fadenalgen ;-(.
 

Hungriger Felix
   

Bine


----------



## Annett (14. Mai 2016)

Endlich möchte ich auch mal wieder aktuelle Bilder hier lassen.


----------



## Annett (14. Mai 2016)

Jetzt muss ich glatt noch zwei nachschieben:

Der Lärm der __ Frösche hat sich ausgezahlt, wie es scheint. 
  

Und die N. tetragona blüht das erste mal dieses Jahr.


----------



## mariohbs (16. Mai 2016)

Juhu! Der erste "hauseigene" __ Libellen-Nachwuchs wurde gesichtet 

Bei der weiteren Suche habe ich noch eine größere Libellenhülle am __ Froschlöffel gefunden, da war die Libelle aber schon von weg.

        

Und dann noch diese tolle Blüte unserer Clematis:


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2016)

Ist eine Königslibelle .... 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Goldkäferchen (16. Mai 2016)

So sieht's aktuell aus
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## iceaendi (16. Mai 2016)

hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

ich bin Andre´ aus Berlin  und bei mir sieht es gerade so aus...


       


LG und ein schönen Abend


----------



## Olli.P (17. Mai 2016)

Hi,

heute so..............


----------



## Michael H (21. Mai 2016)

Hallo
Jetzt wo die Sonne sich mal länger Blicken lässt , gehts ab im Pflanzenbecken ...


----------



## troll20 (22. Mai 2016)

Hab da mal wieder ein paar aktuelle Bilder gemacht


----------



## troll20 (22. Mai 2016)

Noch eins für die mit der grünen Grundstücksgrenze


----------



## pema (22. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
diesmal das eher absurd bunte Umfeld des Teiches zu dieser Jahreszeit:
eine jetzt schon riesige orangefarbene 70-Jahre Azalee und auf der anderen Seite die, mit einer Clematis Montana bewucherten, alten Fichten.
             

petra


----------



## mariohbs (22. Mai 2016)

Petra das ist ja ein Traum!!!


----------



## Monsti (22. Mai 2016)

So sieht unser Teich im zweiten Jahr aus:

 

Seit gestern sind ca. 15 Frühe Adonislibellen geschlüpft. Seit heute blüht der __ Fieberklee. Sichtbare Algen: keine.


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2016)

Servus

Heute der erste Sommertag ....

  

Die Freude war sehr groß, daß auch heuer wieder Ringelnattern da sind. Dieses Exemplar war vielleicht 25-30cm lang und sehr schnell beim Quappen fangen fressen.
Sie hatte eine wie ich meine besondere Technik, sie ringelte sich zusammen (Bild) und so war die __ Quappe im inneren gefangen. Funktionierte allerdings nur bei hauffenweise auftretenden Quappen. 

  
Hier futtert sie ein Quappe.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (22. Mai 2016)

Wow  Petra deine Azalee ist ja ne Wucht. Kann man diese Clematis durch Stecklinge vermehren und wenn ja willst nicht welche los werden? 

LG Heike


----------



## smallfreak (22. Mai 2016)

Letztes Jahr zu der Zeit ungefähr hatte ich hier bezüglich meines Kleinteichs angefragt. Zu Recht wurde meine Kieswüste skeptisch beäugt. Nun ein Jahr später sieht es schon deutlich grüner aus. Meine Gräser haben sich selbständig vermehrt, der __ Blutweiderich kommt heuer in 5-facher Ausfertigung an und meine __ Iris scheinen diesen Frühling auch blühen zu wollen. Blütenstände kommen jedenfalls schon an.
    
Die paar Stengel __ Tausendblatt die ich im Sommer gesetzt habe haben sich reichlich vermehrt und machen einen schönen Buschen. Die Minze scheint auch das ganze Ufer in Beschlag nehmen zu wollen und wächst überall hin. Das neu gesetzte __ Hechtkraut hat leider gleich mal der letzte Frost überrascht und alles oberhalb der Wassergrenze ist abgefroren. Es hat aber neu ausgetrieben. Schauen wir mal. Momentan sieht man davon noch nicht viel.

Da bin ich doch recht zuversichtlich, dass sich in wenigen Jahren hier eine kleine, grüne Oase gebildet hat.
Die Schwalben kommen gerne zum Trinken, __ Bachstelze und ganze Schwärme von Spatzen baden lieber.

Heute durfte eine frisch geschlüpfte Libelle bewundern. Offenbar hat ganz unbemerkt doch was abgelaicht 

Jetzt müssen die beiden Seerosen noch zeigen ob sie auch können. Ein paar zaghafte Blätter sind ja schon da. Gedüngt hätte ich sie zumindest.


----------



## jolantha (23. Mai 2016)

Smallfreak, wird ja richtig toll bei Dir 
Ich zeig Euch jetzt mal was . Leider kriege ich da kein besseres Foto hin ! 
  
Das was Ihr hier seht, ist der Dreck aus meinem Filterstrumpf, der über dem Auslauf hängt. Überwiegend sind es Blütenpollen vom Wald, die im Filter durchflutschen
und darin hängenbleiben. Die schwarzen kleinen Knubbel, die man da stellenweise sieht, sind alles meine kleinen Quappen, die ich zu 90 % aus diesem Wust
retten konnte. Jetzt bleibt der Strumpf erst mal runter.


----------



## maarkus (23. Mai 2016)

Oder du leerst den Strumpf komplett in einen Bottich. Entweder du fischst dann die Quappen mit einem Netz wieder raus oder bastelst den zukünftigen __ Kröten/Fröschen einen Ausstieg nahe am Teich.


----------



## pema (23. Mai 2016)

Sklave von Mathias schrieb:


> Kann man diese Clematis durch Stecklinge vermehren und wenn ja willst nicht welche los werden?


Leider keine Ahnung ob man Clematis durch Stecklinge vermehren kann. Aber: Clematis Montana (so heißt sie) bekommt man in fast jedem gut sortierten Gartencenter z.Zt.. Zwei Pflanzen haben seinerzeit gereicht, um die Fichten zu bewuchern...und sie wachsen ja noch weiter (bis zu 10 Metern). 
Da man diese Art nicht zurück schneiden muss (sie blühen am mehrjährigen Holz) sind sie optimal zur Begrünung größerer Flächen...und die duftet.
petra


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Mai 2016)

So sah es am Sonntag bei uns aus.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (24. Mai 2016)

Danke Petra, dann mach ich mich mal auf die Suche.

LG Heike


----------



## Mathias2508 (24. Mai 2016)

Sklave von Mathias schrieb:


> Danke Petra, dann mach ich mich mal auf die Suche.
> 
> LG Heike


Watttt


----------



## Thundergirl (24. Mai 2016)

So sieht es derzeit in MV aus.

Gestern Abend und in der Nacht kam der lang ersehnte Regen.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. Mai 2016)

kleines Paradies! 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## koile (27. Mai 2016)

So langsam kommt auch bei uns der Teich in Fahrt,


----------



## Zacky (28. Mai 2016)

Heute Morgen, aktuell ca. 19° Wassertemperatur.


----------



## troll20 (28. Mai 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 164476 Anhang anzeigen 164477 Anhang anzeigen 164478 Anhang anzeigen 164479
> Heute Morgen, aktuell ca. 19° Wassertemperatur.


Nische Bilder machen und hier rum surfen,
 ab Buddeln und Steine klopfen


----------



## samorai (28. Mai 2016)

Der Teich und das Umland bekommen wieder "Oberwasser"!                             
Schönes WE!


----------



## Rayeddie (29. Mai 2016)

Gruß aus Hessen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Mai 2016)

Hi,

bei mir sind nach dem heftigen Gewitterregen gestern Abend nun endlich die gelbgrünen Algenleichen zwischen den Flachwasser-/Uferpflanzen zerfallen und verschwunden

besonders gut blühten z.Z. mal wieder die "Sumpflupinen" im !!!! Teich (im allgemeinen steht das Wasser bis an die Blattstiele) und auch die Herbst 2010 gesäten und im Juni 2011 gepflanzten __ Iris pseudacorus haben sich endlich bis zur Blühfähigeit  hochgehungert

MfG Frank


----------



## kilobyte (29. Mai 2016)

Hier mal unser Teich den wir im Herbst 2013 vergrößert haben.

Das Wasser ist ist aktuell auf Grund der liebes lustigen Goldfische etwas Trüb. Aber dennoch sieht man die Pflanzkörbe der Seerosen am Teichgrund.
Wobei es seit heute Morgen 2 Goldfische weniger sind. Da hat die Nachbarkatze zugeschlagen. 
Naja die Trauer hat sich in Grenzen gehalten, schwimmen noch genug andere herum .

  

 

Einer der 2-3 __ Kröten die neben den vielen Molchen und Goldfischen im Teich Leben
 

Zurzeit schlüpfen auch sehr viele von den kleinen __ Libellen.
  

Diesen Kollegen hab ich letztens, als in Nachts nochmal im Garten unterwegs war, wieder gesehen.
Das Bild stammt von 2009. Aber es ist echt toll das es den kleinen Kerl immer noch gibt.
  

Grüße aus Rottweil
Kai


----------



## Daufi (29. Mai 2016)

Unsere Pflanzen üben noch...Man merkt doch dass wir fast 300m hoch sind... Und im Westerwald dauert ja alles ein bißchen länger...
Naja und im Gegensatz zu mir ist es ja der erste Frühling den dieses unschuldige Gewässer erlebt...


----------



## Biotopfan (30. Mai 2016)

Juhu, endlich is der teich wieder voll.
Ganz ohne leitungswasser

Vg monika


----------



## jule (30. Mai 2016)

Guten Morgen 

Ja, voll ist er aber der KH ist mit dem vielen Regenwasser sicher wieder im Keller...

Hier mal ein paar aktuelle Fotos vom Teich - die Magnolie hat noch immer Blüten dran und solange bleibt auch das Netz noch.


----------



## Goldfischline (30. Mai 2016)

So sieht's derzeit aus.


----------



## Daufi (31. Mai 2016)

Ach und das ist aus der alten Fertigteichschale geworden...
Gestaltung meine GöGain und die Katzen...
Ich mag keine Kiesel und schwarze Plastikränder.....
Nach dem einbuddeln          


Jetzt.....


----------



## troll20 (31. Mai 2016)

Up to date  
          
Die ersten Knospen der Teichrose lassen sich auch sehen 
    
Dafür blühen die Rosen mit den Dornen um so mehr


----------



## troll20 (31. Mai 2016)

Andere Blümchen gibt es natürlich auch 
  
Und Fische sowieso 
        
Aber auch richtige Brummer verirren sich mal in den Wintergarten 
  
Länge gut 4cm, keine Ahnung was das mal werden will. Wie eine normale Hummel sieht das nicht aus.


----------



## maarkus (31. Mai 2016)

Dieses Jahr bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Teich


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Juni 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Dafür blühen die Rosen mit den Dornen um so mehr
> Anhang anzeigen 164831 Anhang anzeigen 164832 Anhang anzeigen 164833



Hi Rene,

nee, wenn dornige Rosen blühen sinds keine Rosen. Keine einzige Rosenart/-Sorte auf der Erde hat je Dornen getragen (Rosen haben nur Stachel)

Dornen und Stachel sind zwei ganz unterschiedliche biologische Gebilde. Dornen sind verkümmerte Seitentriebe (Äste) und daher fest mit den anderen holzigen Pflanzenteilen verbunden sodas man sie nicht so einfach entfernen kann. Stacheln bestehen aus ungebildeten Haaren oder Laub. Daher sitzen sie auf/in der Haut (bzw Rinde) und können leicht entfernt werden ohne die Pflanze stärker zu beschädigen

MfG Frank


----------



## Kluti (1. Juni 2016)

Hat sich super entwickelt.


----------



## iceaendi (1. Juni 2016)

guten Abend liebe Teichfreunde,

hier ein paar Fotos von meinem kleinen Tümpel...

                                            

würde mich über Meinungen und Ratschläge vor allem von den vielen Profis hier freuen ;-)

liebe grüße andre´


----------



## troll20 (1. Juni 2016)

Hallo André,
stell doch mal deinen Teich in einem separaten Thread vor. So mit allem drum und dran und vor allem Bildern von Filter Kapilarsperre usw.
Ich denk da geht noch einiges zu optimieren.


----------



## iceaendi (2. Juni 2016)

hallo rene´,

das werde ich am kommenden wochenende tun, mein gang zur schlachtbank ohje. hab mich ja hier schon stundenlang durchgelesen und kenne meine schwachpunkte ;-)
werde meine geschichte die vor über 30 jahren begann dazu schreiben. 

liebe grüße und einen schönen abend

andre´


----------



## RKurzhals (2. Juni 2016)

Hallo Andre',
ich wußte gar nicht, dass das Forum den Eindruck einer 





iceaendi schrieb:


> Schlachtbank


 hinterläßt . Mit Pflanzen und Kois in trauter Einsamkeit hast Du auf jeden Fall schon mal viele interessierte Leser.
Meine Bewohner sind ein wenig alltäglicher. Rotfedern als Karpfenartige sind weniger groß und imposant, allerdings nicht langweilig. Seit das Wasser wärmer als ~18°C geworden ist, begannen dort auch wilde Aktionen, die meisten Fische sehen recht "gerupft" aus mit eingerissenen Flossen und fehlenden Schuppen . Zum Glück verheilt das meistens wieder .
        
Die Pflanzen am Teich wachsen prächtig, warum nur habe ich damals so viel Kies eingefüllt ?
     
Auch um den Teich habe ich viel Freude, gerade steht die Kolkwitzie in voller Blüte (und wird vom Nachbarstrauch abgelöst), habe ich die ersten Rosenblüten (das ist meine Kletterrose "Santana"), und blüht zum ersten Mal (nach 10 Jahren !) einer meiner Cornus-Sträucher.


----------



## pema (3. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
update Juni :
           

der Teich wird immer kleiner, eigentlich stand die Bank mal direkt am Wasser...aber dank __ Zwergbinse, __ Wasserminze und Sumpf-__ Helmkraut wird der Abstand zum Wasser immer größer
 

Dafür hat die Digitalis die Herrschaft am Seerosenzwergteich übernommen

   (die erste Seerosenblütenknospe schiebt sich sicherlich morgen durch die Wasseroberfläche)

und auch der Miniteich im Moorbeet wird von Digitalispflanzen dominiert

  .

Alles in allem sieht es z.Zt. im Garten wie im Dschungel aus. Wir finden das schön.
petra


----------



## mariohbs (3. Juni 2016)

Hi 

Nu ja, die schöne Sonne fehlt zwar immer noch bzw. lässt sich nur sprodisch sehen aber am Teich entwickelt sich mittlerweile doch alles sehr Prächtig. Daher auch mal wieder ein paar Bildchen von mir 

                

Wünsch euch allen ein schönes Wochenende 

Mario


----------



## iceaendi (3. Juni 2016)

hallo Rolf,

nun ja mit "Schlachtbank" meinte ich , dass ich wahrscheinlich zerlegt werde mit meiner Technik  ich ärgere mich ja schon selbst über gewisse Fehlinvestitionen. 
Alles weitere dann in meinem Thread am Wochenende, dort werden auch nochmal Rotferdern zur Sprache kommen ;-) du darfst gespannt bleiben
übrigens ein schönes stück natur das du da hast, gefällt mir

schönen abend an alle

andre´


----------



## Goldkäferchen (8. Juni 2016)

...und so sieht's jetzt am Teich aus
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (8. Juni 2016)

und noch ein paar Bilder
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## troll20 (8. Juni 2016)

Gestern gab es Gruppenkuscheln 
  
Was ist da eigentlich Männlein und weiblein bei den blau-grünen?


----------



## samorai (8. Juni 2016)

Ein Daumen für die __ Libellen
Ein Daumen für die Algen-Nester


----------



## troll20 (8. Juni 2016)

Ja die Algen zwischen dem __ Hornkraut sind nervig, aber auch sie sind am absterben.


----------



## maarkus (8. Juni 2016)

Hier ein paar aktuelle Bilder. Keine Algen, viele __ Libellen und noch immer Kaulquappen im geplanten Bachlauf. Bevor die da noch nicht raus sind, kann ich mit der Arbeit nicht beginnen...


----------



## Knarf1969 (9. Juni 2016)

Es regnet zwar pausenlos, den Pflanzen gefällts aber


----------



## Geisy (9. Juni 2016)

Ein See in Kroatien


----------



## troll20 (9. Juni 2016)

Iiiiiiii Blaualgen, da sind mir meine grünen viel lieber


----------



## Geisy (9. Juni 2016)

Da sind keine Algen es hat eher alles eine weiße Schicht. Sieht aus wie Kalk.
Sind die Seen wo man Winnetou gedreht hat.
Die Farbe finde ich geil.


----------



## troll20 (9. Juni 2016)

War doch nur ein Scherz, darum auch der


----------



## Ida17 (9. Juni 2016)

Nabend! 

Alles wächst prächtig und gedeiht fröhlich vor sich hin


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
anhängend ein aktuelles Teichpanorama, derzeit blüht zwar nicht viel, aber ist alles schön grün (bis auf das Wasser ). Der __ Igelkolben hat sich prächtig entwickelt - die "Badewanne" wird langsam unsichtbar.


----------



## Knarf1969 (10. Juni 2016)




----------



## jule (10. Juni 2016)

Hm, nachdem ich heute ein Päckchen mit Pflanzen bekommen und diese direkt eingebracht habe, wollte ich euch Fotos zeigen... bei dem Prachtexemplar an Teich von Knarf direkt hier drüber muss ich mich für die Pfütze ja echt schämen... und dann noch so viel Schmodder    Naja, im nächsten Leben will ich dann auch so einen wie oben 

Das Netz habe ich runter gemacht, dann bissle gekeschert und dabei den hier entdeckt (Hände, Foto,  Himmel und Magnolie mal wegdenken) das oben in der Mitte ist ein __ Rückenschwimmer oder? Ist das gut?

 

Dann habe ich auch mal wieder einen meiner "schwarzen Punkte" gesehen - nun mit Gliedmaßen...

 

und eine Seerose blüht auch

 

So sieht es aus

 

 

und  der "optimierte" Bachlauf -  den machen wir nun doch erst nach der Fassadenrenovierung ganz neu


----------



## lotta (10. Juni 2016)

Geisy schrieb:


> Da sind keine Algen es hat eher alles eine weiße Schicht. Sieht aus wie Kalk.
> Sind die Seen wo man Winnetou gedreht hat.
> Die Farbe finde ich geil.


Hey Norbert, da war ich vor über 30 Jahren auch mal... so schön;-)

Bine


----------



## Knarf1969 (11. Juni 2016)

jule schrieb:


> Hm, nachdem ich heute ein Päckchen mit Pflanzen bekommen und diese direkt eingebracht habe, wollte ich euch Fotos zeigen... bei dem Prachtexemplar an Teich von Knarf direkt hier drüber muss ich mich für die Pfütze ja echt schämen... und dann noch so viel Schmodder    Naja, im nächsten Leben will ich dann auch so einen wie oben
> 
> Das Netz habe ich runter gemacht, dann bissle gekeschert und dabei den hier entdeckt (Hände, Foto,  Himmel und Magnolie mal wegdenken) das oben in der Mitte ist ein __ Rückenschwimmer oder? Ist das gut?
> 
> ...


 Hallo Jule!

 Danke für deinen lieben Kommentar zu meinem Teich. Ich finde aber bei dir sieht das alles sehr sehr schön aus! Absolut keinen Grund sich zu verstecken


----------



## igell45 (11. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

ich bereit mich Eurer Kritik zu stellen.. ...nur bitte nicht zu deftig...

in meinem Teich wachsen keine Pflanzen mehr, sind alle alle von __ Graskarpfen weggefuttert worden.
Ja, ja, diesen Fehler mache ich auch nicht noch einmal.
Das Wasser ist trüb und grün. Es ist ein Folienteich
eine Seerose hat überlebt.


Heute wurden nun die 5 Graskarpfen ( nach 5 Jahren ) rausgeholt durch einen Angler mit Elektroschocker oder so ähnlich.
Und nun suche ich neue sauerstoffgebende  Unterwasser - Pflanzen, möglichst gegen Portoersatz.

Ich würde mich echt freuen, wenn der Teich wieder eine kleine Oase werden würde. Aber als Seniorin habe ich begrenzte Möglichkeiten und kaum Wissen.

Gruß
igell45
.


----------



## samorai (14. Juni 2016)

Kleines Teich Up-Date!
Der Sommer lässt schon ordentlich Grüßen und es grünt aus jeder Ecke.
    
Natürlich blüht auch was.  Die __ Lilien sind jetzt schwer im kommen.
Schwierigkeiten gab es natürlich auch, der 40 L / m² Regen hatte den Teich nicht gut aussehen lassen, jetzt geht es wieder aufwärts.      Paul(links) hat eine sehr schöne Farbe bekommen(blau-anthrazit) und ist ordentlich gewachsen; er ist ständig auf Futtersuche.
Ne neue Pumpe gibt es auch statt 8000 L, fließen jetzt 12000 L den Bach herunter.
Weil das Schräg-Sitz- Sieb im Vorfilter immer veralgte, habe ich es mal mit Lötwasser abgepinselt und 10 min. wirken lassen. Jetzt sieht es wieder wie Neu aus, aber mal sehen wie lange noch.


----------



## Daufi (15. Juni 2016)

Irgendwie kann mans ja doch nicht lassen, Bilder zu machen...
Auch wenns ja eigentlich nix zu sehen gibt....
Die Seerosen haben es endlich mal geschafft wenigstens je eine Blüte nach oben zu schicken...
Und sonst, alles beim alten....
Ah grade meldet sich Herr Frosch....


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (15. Juni 2016)

Das sind die letzten Wochen im Schnelldurchlauf. 

LG Heike


----------



## troll20 (16. Juni 2016)




----------



## Muschelschubserin (16. Juni 2016)

Moin 

Bei uns ist es noch etwas kahl, ist ja das erste Jahr und auch am Rand noch nicht fertig.
Aber ich freue mich, dass vieles den Winter überlebt hat....... 

             
  manchmal sind über 10 Vögel gleichzeitig am Baden....

        Die Teichrose hat es immerhin bis nach oben geschafft. Aber die Krebsscheren steigen nicht alle auf(?) 

  Ist das eine Libellenlarve? (Der "Gürtel" ist hellgrün)  

            Ich wollte eigentlich keine Fische.....  
Aber Golderlitzen sind ja pflegeleicht und seit ein paar Tagen tummelt sich haufenweise Nachwuchs. Hoffentlich überleben davon einige. 

  Nach dem letzten Gewitter


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Juni 2016)

Hi Lara,

Krebsscheren kommen erst dann hoch und durchbrechen die Wasseroberfläche wenn sie blühfähig geworden sind. Die noch zu klein dafür sind bleiben unter Wasser im Kindergarten

MfG Frank


----------



## Muschelschubserin (16. Juni 2016)

Danke Frank

Nun habe ich also auch noch einen Pflanzen-Kindergarten im Teich


----------



## BumbleBee (16. Juni 2016)

Muschelschubserin schrieb:


> ..und seit ein paar Tagen tummelt sich haufenweise Nachwuchs. Hoffentlich überleben davon einige.



Pass oop ..  ehe Du Dich versiehst, hast Du die Elritzen-Invasion im Teich.


----------



## Muschelschubserin (16. Juni 2016)

Oh weh....das gibt mir zu denken


----------



## BumbleBee (16. Juni 2016)

Joa da wommrr maaa.. wie drr Seijrlännrr sächt. 

    
Bin auf nem guten Weg, hätte es gerne so begrünt wie @jule  .. bei mir gilt: je Urwald, desto besser.


Und... Elvis has left the building:
 

Next generation kleiner Quäker macht sich auf in ein selbstständiges Leben .. good luck dude, come back soon 

VlG - Jessy


----------



## pyro (16. Juni 2016)

Bei mir sieht es gerade so aus.

http://abload.de/img/teicho2k1g.jpg


----------



## larsfriedrich (17. Juni 2016)

Moin,

so sieht es aktuell aus. Wächst und gedeiht alles.

Lars


----------



## BumbleBee (17. Juni 2016)

@Knarf1969  Dein Teich sieht ja aus wie ein Bergsee!!! Das ist ja der Hammer! Wie zum Geier hälst Du die Steinchen so sauber?!?! Befüllst Du den mit destilliertem Wasser?! Oder ist der auf den Fotos gerade neu befüllt worden? 

Sowas will ich auch haben!


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Juni 2016)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> Joa da wommrr maaa.. wie drr Seijrlännrr sächt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 166557 Anhang anzeigen 166558
> Bin auf nem guten Weg, hätte es gerne so begrünt wie @jule  .. bei mir gilt: je Urwald, desto besser.
> ...



Gefällt mir sehr gut, hast du noch mehr (größere) Bilder?

lG


----------



## BumbleBee (17. Juni 2016)

@Alfii147 Danke für die Blumen.. mit "große Bilder" einfügen ist das immer so ne Sache, da verweigert mir das System gerne mal die Annahme...

Ich versuch´s.

        

"Ba-dum-tssss"    größer geht nit.


----------



## Alfii147 (17. Juni 2016)

Richtiges Biotop, gefällt mir.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (19. Juni 2016)

Es wächst und gedeiht und auf dem letzten Bild meine neue Beute......

LG Heike


----------



## trampelkraut (19. Juni 2016)

Heute Nachmittag!


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
das wächst und gedeiht bei Euch, da kann man ja echt neidisch werden ! Was das Grüne betrifft, bin ich mit meinem Teich recht zufrieden. Blüten gibt es auch einige, wenn auch nicht all zu viele.


----------



## Knarf1969 (22. Juni 2016)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> @Knarf1969  Dein Teich sieht ja aus wie ein Bergsee!!! Das ist ja der Hammer! Wie zum Geier hälst Du die Steinchen so sauber?!?! Befüllst Du den mit destilliertem Wasser?! Oder ist der auf den Fotos gerade neu befüllt worden?
> 
> Sowas will ich auch haben!



Hallo BumbleBee

In der Tat tausche ich jeden Morgen die 30.000 Liter destilliertes Wasser gegen frisches aus 

´Nein...ich habe nur wenig Wasserpflanzen drin, dafür nen großen Vortex-Filter. Meine Orfen und Shubi´s haben strenges ***-Verbot....damit bleibt die Wasserqualität sehr gut und ich habe kaum Algen.....dein Teich sieht doch suuuuper aus!!!

LG
Frank


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Juni 2016)

Mal keine Blumen, Pflanzen oder Fische,sondern Badesaison


----------



## samorai (23. Juni 2016)

Ja, Roland!
3x mal Teich  und 4x mal Gartendusche!


----------



## Knarf1969 (24. Juni 2016)

Ich liebe Blumen, Pflanzen und Fische.....die Badesaison bei uns im Schwarzwald wäre eh sehr kurz


----------



## BumbleBee (24. Juni 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Mal keine Blumen, Pflanzen oder Fische,sondern Badesaison
> Anhang anzeigen 167237 Anhang anzeigen 167238



 GENIOOOOOOOOL! Bei Euch hat´s richtiges Freibad Flair! Fehlen nur noch Pommes rot/weiss und Flutschfinger!  Im Ernst,...  hat was für sich! 

Bei uns erübrigt sich das Thema Badeteich leider: Eifelrandlage 420m. Bis ich den Teich auf Temperatur hab, ...  Dann eben Blumen, Pflanzen und Fische.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (24. Juni 2016)

Also bei uns fühlen sich die Krebsscheren unter Wasser sichtlich wohl.
Die Sumpfzone im kleinen Teich muss auch mal ausgelichtet werden.

LG Heike


----------



## trampelkraut (24. Juni 2016)

BumbleBee schrieb:


> GENIOOOOOOOOL! Bei Euch hat´s richtiges Freibad Flair! Fehlen nur noch Pommes rot/weiss und Flutschfinger!  Im Ernst,...  hat was für sich!
> 
> Bei uns erübrigt sich das Thema Badeteich leider: Eifelrandlage 420m. Bis ich den Teich auf Temperatur hab, ...  Dann eben Blumen, Pflanzen und Fische.



Ja, hab mir schon überlegt ob ich ein Kassenhäuschen aufstellen soll. Eine Imbissbude und Eis am Stiel wäre auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## wteich (24. Juni 2016)

Ich hab hier schon länger nicht mehr reingeschaut, aber möchte auch gerne mal ein kleines Statusupdate von unserem Teich posten. Angelegt wurde der Teich (unter anderem mit Hilfe aus diesem Forum) im Sommer 2012 und das linke Bild zeigt ihn wenige Wochen danach. Rechts ein aktuelles Foto von dieser Woche:

Medium 30928 anzeigen Medium 30929 anzeigen
Hier in höherer Auflösung für alle Interessierten: https://imgur.com/a/7FdJW



Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern wie ungeduldig ich war, dass einfach nichts weiter ging und die Pflanzen einfach nicht wachsen wollten. Nunja, vier Jahre später habe ich keine solchen Sorgen mehr. Vielleicht hilft das ja auch dem einen oder anderen Neuankömmling hier, der genauso ungeduldig ist wie ich damals.

Hier noch ein paar andere Ansichten:

Medium 30931 anzeigen Medium 30930 anzeigen Medium 30932 anzeigen Medium 30933 anzeigen


----------



## BumbleBee (25. Juni 2016)

wteich schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern wie ungeduldig ich war, dass einfach nichts weiter ging und die Pflanzen einfach nicht wachsen wollten. Nunja, vier Jahre später habe ich keine solchen Sorgen mehr. Vielleicht hilft das ja auch dem einen oder anderen Neuankömmling hier, der genauso ungeduldig ist wie ich damals [/Medium 30932 anzeigenMedium 30933 anzeigenQUOTE]
> 
> Ich glaube die Erfahrung macht wirklich jeder (zumindest die Blumen-Pflanzen-Fische-Fraktion) War bei mir auch so. Und was hab ich hier Fragen gestellt  Und siehe da, was hat am Besten geholfen? Nixtun.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (25. Juni 2016)

Ja, vieles wächst von ganz allein, man muß es nur lassen.
 Aber aufpassen, manches wächst einem im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "über den Kopf".
Hier noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (25. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen!

So, zwischen zwei Achtelfinalspielen hab ich mal schnell Fotos gesichtet und verkleinert,  damit ich endlich auch ein paar hier beisteuern kann:

                       

Das letzte Bild zeigt den Pflanzenfilterteich,  dort hatte ich mal nen Stück Seerosenrhizom versenkt....

Lg ina


----------



## BumbleBee (26. Juni 2016)

@ina1912 Aaaah ... wie herrlich! Was ist denn das auf Bild zwei für eine Sorte? 

(... und sei ehrlich, den Frosch auf Bild eins habt ihr doch nachträglich reingephotoshoppt!  Klischee-Alarm! )


----------



## ina1912 (26. Juni 2016)

Hihi! Nee, da drapiert sich fast immer ein Frosch hin, wenn man mal Bilder machen will...manchmal gibts gar nicht so viele Seerosenblätter wie __ Frösche,  die nen Sitzplatz suchen! 
Wie die fast weiße Seerose heißt, weiß ich leider nicht, die kriegte ich vor vielen Jahren von meinem Onkel aus seinem Teich. Scheint was ganz herkömmliches zu sein, hat hier fast jeder.
Lg ina


----------



## lotta (26. Juni 2016)

Jetzt möchte ich auch gerne mal wieder einen Teicheindruck, aus dem verregneten Süden senden

Achtung, Bilderflut


----------



## troll20 (26. Juni 2016)

Aber Bine, ich seh ja gar keinen Regen, sonst natürlich


----------



## BumbleBee (26. Juni 2016)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Wie die fast weiße Seerose heißt, weiß ich leider nicht, die kriegte ich vor vielen Jahren von meinem Onkel aus seinem Teich.



Was für ein Jammer. Aber so isses ja oft gell? Die ganz "Herkömmlichen" wieder... sieht aus wie aus Porzellan. Perfetto!


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Juni 2016)

Wir hatten großes Familientreffen.


----------



## tosa (26. Juni 2016)

Betreibst du nen Freibad?


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Juni 2016)

Ja, ich komme auch langsam ins grübeln.


----------



## krallowa (26. Juni 2016)

HAMMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bei der Anzahl erkennt man erst wie riesig dein Schwimmteich ist, sehr geil.


----------



## Tanny (30. Juni 2016)

als ich heute von meinem 2-tägigen "Ausflug" zurück kam, traf mich beim Anblick von Tümpel 1 
der Schlag 

    


Nachdem alle Tiere versorgt waren, bin ich also Abends nach 20 Uhr noch in die Gummistiefel gestiegen 
und habe ca eine Stunde Algen gekechert 

Danach sah es dann so aus


----------



## pema (2. Juli 2016)

Update Juni:
Der 'Große' (der immer kleiner wird):
                   
die grüne Hölle...wie sie sehen - sehen sie nichts.

Der Miniseerosenteich ist auch schon wieder ziemlich voll. Leider war zur Zeit keine Blüte auf...aber das kommt noch:
    

und der Moorbeetteich (nun ja, es ist einfach ein kleiner Teich in meinem Moorbeet) sieht zwar so aus wie voll mit Algen...das sind aber alles Wasserschlauchpflanzen, in denen Mulm hängt

   
 petra


----------



## Muschelschubserin (2. Juli 2016)

Hallo Petra, 

wie schön "zugewachsen". Das möchte ich hier auch mal erleben .)

Zu welcher Pflanze gehören denn die weißen Blüten auf dem zweiten Foto?


----------



## pema (2. Juli 2016)

Muschelschubserin schrieb:


> Zu welcher Pflanze gehören denn die weißen Blüten auf dem zweiten Foto?


Das sind die Krebsscheren.
petra


----------



## Ida17 (3. Juli 2016)

Halli hallöchen! 

Gerade geschossen


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (3. Juli 2016)

Bin zufrieden es wächst alles.
LG Heike


----------



## Benny337 (10. Juli 2016)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
bei mir schaut es auch schon schön Grün  aus.
Hier paar Bilder
Grüss Benny


----------



## Muschelschubserin (10. Juli 2016)

Hallo Benny, 

wow wie schön das alles aussieht.

Was hast du denn da für Pflanzen in den großen  Kübeln? Sind sie winterhart?


----------



## Benny337 (10. Juli 2016)

Hallo Lara,
Danke.
Das sind __ Lotos, bei mir überwintern die in Kellerabgang( draussen)
Lg Benny


----------



## Muschelschubserin (10. Juli 2016)

Danke Benny.

Habe mal im www. gesucht.....das sind ja hübsche Pflanzen mit schönen Blüten.
Wann blühen sie bei dir?


----------



## Benny337 (10. Juli 2016)

Heute , die erste aber nur so halb geöffnet.
Insgesamt 4 Kübel und gerade 6 Blüten die demnächst blühen.
Die Bilder kommen noch .
Lg Benny


----------



## Olli.P (17. Juli 2016)

Hi,

heute so:

Der kleine Pflanzenteich vom Balkon........................... 

Der Teich vom Balkon...............................  

Der große Pflanzenteich........  .................


----------



## Daufi (17. Juli 2016)

Sind irrtümlich nach Amsterdam gefahren...
Und auf dem Weg nach Scheveningen haben wir ein wenig Deko aufgesammelt....


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Juli 2016)

Mal wieder ein paar Bilder vom Teich, die Yucca Blüte macht sich gut vor dem __ Pampasgras
    
Da war ich mir nicht sicher gehört das zu den Seerosenbider oder in den Froschbeitrag
 
Und das ist mein Nachwuchs, Goldelrizen abzugeben in Minden-Lübbecke


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Juli 2016)

Der Filtergraben im zweiten Jahr.


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Juli 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Der Filtergraben im zweiten Jahr.


Roland, gib es zu.
Du hast mehr Spass an deinem bepflanzten Filtergraben mit Fischen als am kahlen Schwimmteich.


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Juli 2016)

Das kann man so nicht sagen. Auch das Schwimmen macht Spaß, und meinen Enkeln ist der Schwimmteich sowieso lieber als der Filtergraben.
Aber du hast schon recht, am FG lässt sich mehr beobachten und die Entwicklung ist sehr interessant. Man bekommt mit der Zeit eine Bindung zu Flora und Fauna.


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Juli 2016)

Ich sehe schon....irgend wann wird dein Filtergraben erweitert 
Oder die Enkel sind groß und aus dem Schwimmteich wird so ein Seerosenfeld wie bei Benny


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Juli 2016)

Wer weiss, wer weiss!


----------



## Benny337 (18. Juli 2016)

Hi Totto,
Ja das stimmt .
Mein Teich ist in erste Linie für die Fische und Pflanzen/Seerosen.
Aber man kann auch schwimmen, eher rumschnorcheln .
Und meine Filtergraben( Pflanzenfilter) ist sooo dicht zugewachsen dass keine Tropfen Wasser durch kommt .
Teichfotos kommen jeden wann später die habe ich vor kurzen gepostet.
Hier paar Macro, Detailfotos rumdum Teich
Grüss Benny


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Juli 2016)

Meine erste Teichrose oder vielleicht auch Seerose keine Ahnung was es ist, blüht. Habe sie geschenkt bekommen, auf die Frage wie sie heisst, hieß es Nilpferdfutter.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juli 2016)

Hi,

bei mir siehts z.Z so aus. Die __ Hornissen, __ Wespen, Bienen und Co haben den Teich in den 3 heißen Tagen leergesoffen

         

aber nee.
Der Teich wurde komplett abgelassen um alle !!!! Fische raus zu bekommen um anschließend wieder Unterwasserpflanzen drin anzusiedeln zu können. (20 Bund Vallisneria gigantea werden heut abend noch gesetzt - oder auch net, es meldet sich gerade ein Gewitter zu Wort). Dabei mußte Mann feststellen das dem Teich wieder knapp 40cm Tiefe fehlten da Koi, Schleien, Bleie und __ Sonnenbarsche beim Laichkuhlen ausheben zentnerweise Kies und Sand in die 1,6m Tiefenzone verfrachtet hatten und oben drauf auch wieder ne schöne dicke Schlammschicht lag.
Die Fische die nun erst mal alle im Pool rumlungen kommen bis auf die Rotaugen und __ Döbel jedenfalls net mehr in den Teich


----------



## Tanny (21. Juli 2016)

Heute war es so heiss, dass die Tümpel fast "trocken gelegt" wurden - so viel Wasserverlust
an einem Tag habe ich noch nicht oft erlebt: 

    

und das Wetter allgemein diesen Sommer lässt die Vegetation derart explodieren, dass 
es Tümpel 1 bald nicht mehr gibt


----------



## Tanny (22. Juli 2016)

So,morgen muss ich aber wirkklich unbedingt dran denken, den __ Wasserschlauch in Tümpel 1 zu legen - 
sonst habe ich keinen Tümpel mehr 

Über meinen Neuzugang habe ich das Wasser auffüllen völlig vergessen und jetzt wird es langsam bedenklich flach 
in meiner Pfütze:


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Juli 2016)

Hallo Tanny,
das Wetter macht auch unserem Garten zu schaffen. Da mein Hauswasserwerk defekt ist, habe ich derzeit kein Regenwasser mehr für meine beiden Moorbeet-Experimente. Da muß ich demnächst mit Leitungswasser nachfüllen.
Am Teich selbst ist es recht grün. Der __ Wasserdost wird von Jahr zu Jahr immer größer, ebenso wuchert der __ Ziest alles zu. Derzeit reiße ich die verblühten Ziest-Stängel nach und nach heraus, um den __ Seggen etc nicht dauerhaft das Licht zu nehmen. Mein Eindruck ist, dass in dem grünen Dickicht weitaus mehr Getier haust, als zu Beginn des teichbaus. Man sieht es zwar (leider) nicht, doch freue ich mich im Umkehrschluß darüber, dass Insekten/__ Frösche/__ Kröten/__ Molche da einen Unterschlupf gefunden haben, und selbst vor Nachbars Katzen sicher sind.


----------



## PeterW (23. Juli 2016)

Momentan noch so. Bin aber drauf und dran an Pflanzen alles rauszuschmeißen. Die kurze Zeit in der es gut aussieht macht die Sauerei dadurch nicht wett.
Zumindest hat sich bei mir dieser Eindruck verhärtet.
Gruß Peter


----------



## Tanny (23. Juli 2016)

Hallo Rolf, 
...das 2. Foto könnte genau so gut aus meiner Pfütze stammen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## troll20 (24. Juli 2016)




----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
hier noch ein paar Teichbilder von heute.
Schönen Sonntag noch euch allen!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Michael H (24. Juli 2016)

PeterW schrieb:


> Momentan noch so. Bin aber drauf und dran an Pflanzen alles rauszuschmeißen. Die kurze Zeit in der es gut aussieht macht die Sauerei dadurch nicht wett.
> Zumindest hat sich bei mir dieser Eindruck verhärtet.


Hallo

Alles hochwachsende nehm ich dir dann gerne ab wenns so weit kommt . Brauche ja noch einen Sichtschutz zum Nachbarn rüber ....


----------



## samorai (24. Juli 2016)

Na dann mal meine grüne "Sauerei"!                     
Die Duftlilie  hat eine stattliche höhe von ca. 1,8 m 
Und die Fadenalgen bleiben im Pflanzenteich  Dort sind sie gute "filterer"


----------



## Goldkäferchen (25. Juli 2016)

Hi Ron,
hab ich da nicht auch ein paar nicht winterharte Pflanzen gesehen? Schleppst Du die im Herbst alle ins Haus?!  Schön, dein grünes Paradies!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Mbeck (25. Juli 2016)

Mein Frosch-Frosch. Der Kleinere besitzt jedenfalls gute Nerven...


----------



## maarkus (25. Juli 2016)

Ich habe heute auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder geknipst. War schon seit Wochen nicht mehr pflegerisch am Teich tätig. Momentan kann ich ihn einfach nur genießen. Diese Woche kommen ein paar Pflanzen raus


----------



## Michael H (25. Juli 2016)

maarkus schrieb:


> Diese Woche kommen ein paar Pflanzen raus



Welche denn ...?
Frag mal nur so , nicht das die im Müll landen .


----------



## maarkus (25. Juli 2016)

Bissel __ Laichkraut und __ Wasserfeder. Die kommen aber leider schon in die Nachbarschaft


----------



## samorai (25. Juli 2016)

Hi Goldkäferchen!
Anders geht es leider nicht. Die großen kommen in die Werkstatt und die kleinen kitzeln uns beim ruhen,mit anderen Worten stehen die dann im Schlafzimmer(6x4 m). Es ist das einzige Südfenster im Haus.
Die kleinen trage ich noch so umher aber die großen(Bananen, Phönix- u. Hanf-Palmen) werden gefahren(Sackkarre).
Hier mal Bilder der Werkstatt;     mit dem Werkeln ist es dann schlecht und meißt ziehe ich dann um in die Garage.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (26. Juli 2016)

hi Ron, Respekt!


----------



## Annett (28. Juli 2016)

Aktuell sieht es so an unserem Teich aus :

     

Langsam müssten wirklich mal ein paar Pflanzen raus.


----------



## Christine (28. Juli 2016)

Das schreit nach einem Pflanzenflohmarkt


----------



## ASSchlicki (28. Juli 2016)

und so bei uns...


----------



## lotta (28. Juli 2016)

Nur mal so ein kleiner Querschnitt aus unserer Wildnis:

    -D             

Viele schöne Stunden an Euren tollen Teichen,
wünscht  Bine


----------



## ASSchlicki (28. Juli 2016)

das kann doch für die Koi nicht gesund sein.


----------



## Annett (28. Juli 2016)

Christine schrieb:


> Das schreit nach einem Pflanzenflohmarkt


Hmmm. Und wie stell ich das an? 

Will ja niemand zum abholen vorbei kommen.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (28. Juli 2016)

Hallo Bine,
Deine Mieze ist ja zum Knuddeln!  Die fühlt sich sicher sehr wohl in Deinem grünen Paradies!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Christine (28. Juli 2016)

Annett schrieb:


> Hmmm. Und wie stell ich das an?
> 
> Will ja niemand zum abholen vorbei kommen.


 Versuch es doch noch einmal hier im Flohmarkt, vielleicht möchte ja doch jemand....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Juli 2016)

so ähnlich wie bei Annett siehts auch in meinem Amphibientümpel aus - siehe Fotos - so zugewuchert das kaum noch Wasser zu erkennen ist (da steht als nächstes die Komplettentkernung an)

der große Teich füllt sich schon seit ner Woche langsam wieder (mehr als 3 Stunden am Tag kann man aber die Pumpe net laufen lassen dann braucht der Brunnen wieder ne Nacht um sich zu füllen). Unterwasserpflanzen sind auch wieder einige reingekommen (Callitriche palustris, Vallisneria gigantea, V. xxx - die schmalblättrigen sind aus einem meiner Aquarien rausgeflogen und da ists net schade drúm wenn die den Winter im Teich net überleben sollten -,  Myriophyllum brasilensis, M. verticillatum, Marsilea vestita, Lepidictyum riparium, Pillularia globolifera, ne Armleuchteralge aus meinem Amphibientümpel und Utricularia australis


----------



## wander-falke (30. Juli 2016)

Leider muss ich aus privaten Gründen mein Baby total vernachlässigen, so dass mein Ausbaustatus immer noch auf Oktober 2015 steht.
Bedauerlich, aber leider wahr. 
Auf jeden Fall hat sich die Arbeit gelohnt, denn mein bewachsener Bodenfilter startet langsam durch und die Sicht bleibt konstant bis Boden (1,60) .....
_
( Wenn man natürlich den Hintern zum abkühlen reinhängt wird's "mulmig grün-braun"......._


----------



## troll20 (30. Juli 2016)

Tja Andreas, so langsam wird dein Kind größer und die erste Poolparty steht schon fast vor der Tür.  Egal ob nun dein Teich 2.0 fertig ist, eine Vergrößerung muss her 
Und das dann mit kristallklaren Wasser sonst bekommt dein Teich Hausverbot  und du musst einen Pool in den Garten setzen.


----------



## pema (30. Juli 2016)

Update Juli/August.
Da wir gerade von zugewachsenen Teichen reden:
wer findet den Teich?

 

Die haben es auf jeden Fall geschafft:

    
und die anderen (__ Molche u. Co.) auch - die wollten nur gerade nicht Modell stehen.

              

Meine beiden Miniteiche sehen nur unwesentlich wässriger aus. (Ich scheine den Ratschlag: 'viele Pflanzen' doch sehr ernst genommen zu haben.)

           

Im Herbst wird wohl leider eine erste wirkliche Aufräumaktion stattfinden müssen (...o.k., nach 5? Jahren). Aber ich kenne mich...jede einzelne Pflanze tut mir leid - und dann wird es doch wieder voll...nächstes Jahr.

petra


----------



## mitch (30. Juli 2016)

pema schrieb:


> Aber ich kenne mich...jede einzelne Pflanze tut mir leid - und dann wird es doch wieder voll...nächstes Jahr.


na da bin ich ja ned alleine


----------



## Christine (30. Juli 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> na da bin ich ja ned alleine


Ne, ganz bestimmt nicht


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Juli 2016)

Hi,

so, der Teich ist fast wieder voll und das Gro der Fische die ich behalten will ist wieder drin um die 1000en von Stechmückenlarve zu vertilgen die sich die Woche darin ausgebreitet haben. Die Goldrotfedern sind auch wieder reingekommen, der __ Reiher will ja auch was fressen und auch die 6 großen Sonnenbarschmännchen sind wieder reingekommen (die 3 Weiber mußten draußen bleiben). Hab zwischen den Fischen auch einen __ Giebel gefunden der vor 2 Jahren wohl auch im Edersee als Brut mit auf die __ Senke ging. Jetzt ist wieder ein fehlendes Foto im Lexikon ergänzt worden



MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Juli 2016)

Na, dann hast du ja gar keine Farbe mehr im Teich........möchtest du ein paar Goldelrizen ??? 
)


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Aug. 2016)

Habe gestern auch wieder ein paar Bilder gemacht
.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (1. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,
noch ein paar aktuelle Bilder vom Teich.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Benny337 (1. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,
hier wieder ein paar Bilder von mir 
LG Benny


----------



## Goldkäferchen (2. Aug. 2016)

Hallo, Benny
einfach toll deine Seerosen! 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## veloxi (21. Aug. 2016)

Hier ein paar bilder auch von mir  

    

    
  
Schöne Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## Benny337 (21. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe wieder mal alles fotografiert was bei mir im Garten ist.
Grüsse Benny


----------



## mariohbs (21. Aug. 2016)

So nun will ich doch auch noch mal 
Nun ist der Teich etwas älter als ein Jahr und so langsam verwächst es sich doch


----------



## Dudelsax (21. Aug. 2016)

Wou mariohbs, was für eine geile Gartenanlage.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Dudelsax (22. Aug. 2016)

Hallo und guten Morgen,
so, das Wochenende ist schon wieder um und ich habe mit meiner lieben Frau mal "reinen Tisch" in der Pflanzenzone gemacht, den Teichgrund gereinigt und in der Flachzone ein Wasserspiel und Unterwasserbeleuchtung angebracht.(zwischen den 3 Steinen in der Flachzone)
Nun muss ich nur noch warten,dass meine Grundwasserpumpe die 30 - 40 tausend Liter Wasser wieder eingepumpt hat.Gestern lief sie schon 12 Stunden und der Wasserspiegel stieg um etwa 20 cm.Das kann schon noch eine Weile dauern, bis der Höchststand erreicht ist,denn die Pumpe fördert 800 Liter /Std.Ist aber noch immer günstiger als Stadtwasser, da man sonst Abwassergebühren bezahlt, es sei denn mann hat eine Gartenzwischenuhr, was ich aber nicht habe.
Die Pflanzen haben wir schon mal alle zurückgeschnitten bzw. entfernt was zuviel war.

Nun kann bald der versprochene Hochsommer zurück kommen. Do.soll es 30 Grad heiß werden...na denn


----------



## jolantha (22. Aug. 2016)

Dudelsax schrieb:


> Nun kann bald der versprochene Hochsommer zurück kommen. Do.soll es 30 Grad heiß werden...na denn



Ich warte mit Dir !!


----------



## Dudelsax (22. Aug. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Ich warte mit Dir !!


mein Wasser, was ich derzeit aus einer Brunnenader aus 7-8 meter tiefe befördere hat nur so um die 8 - 10 Grad.
Da muss die Sonne noch ein wenig "einheizen"


----------



## jolantha (22. Aug. 2016)

Dudelsax schrieb:


> Brunnenader aus 7-8 meter tiefe befördere


Ist Dein Wasser auch eisenhaltig ??? Meins kommt aus 12 m Tiefe, und wird immer eisenhaltiger


----------



## Dudelsax (22. Aug. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Ist Dein Wasser auch eisenhaltig ??? Meins kommt aus 12 m Tiefe, und wird immer eisenhaltiger


habe es noch nicht getestet bzw.testen lassen aber es ist klar wie Kloosbrühe und hat fast Trinkwasserqualität. Zumindest optisch.


----------



## Dudelsax (23. Aug. 2016)

Habe heute etwas Phänomenales an der Wasseroberfläche meines Teiches beobachten können. Da ich ja ca.2/3 meines Wasser wechsel, und die Pumpe heute schon den 3.Tag kaltes Grundwasser in den Teich befördert, sah ich heute morgen , wie an der Wasseroberfläche viele schlammige Algenflecken trieben. Diese kamen ganz langsam von unten hoch getrieben. Ich könnte sie vorsichtig mit dem Kästchen aus dem Wasser holen. Dieses mußte aber ganz langsam gemacht werden, da sie sonst in kleine Teilchen zerfielen.Kann es sein, dass das durch den Sauerstoff im Frischwasser zu so einem Auftrieb gekommen ist ? Hat jemand schon mal ähnlichEs erlebt ?
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Digicat (23. Aug. 2016)

Nicht nur Sauerstoff, sondern auch Fäulnisgase.
Wenn sie an der Luft zerfallen riecht es auch sehr unangenehm.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Erin (23. Aug. 2016)

Dudelsax schrieb:


> Habe heute etwas Phänomenales an der Wasseroberfläche meines Teiches beobachten können. Da ich ja ca.2/3 meines Wasser wechsel, und die Pumpe heute schon den 3.Tag kaltes Grundwasser in den Teich befördert, sah ich heute morgen , wie an der Wasseroberfläche viele schlammige Algenflecken trieben. Diese kamen ganz langsam von unten hoch getrieben. Ich könnte sie vorsichtig mit dem Kästchen aus dem Wasser holen. Dieses mußte aber ganz langsam gemacht werden, da sie sonst in kleine Teilchen zerfielen.Kann es sein, dass das durch den Sauerstoff im Frischwasser zu so einem Auftrieb gekommen ist ? Hat jemand schon mal ähnlichEs erlebt ?
> Gruß RalfAnhang anzeigen 172120



Das hatte ich vor einiger Zeit auch, nach der Entschlammungsaktion und Wiederauffüllen tauchte das Zeug über Nacht auf. Der Spuk war nach ein paar Tagen aber wieder verschwunden.


----------



## Dudelsax (23. Aug. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> Der Spuk war nach ein paar Tagen aber wieder verschwunden.


Hallo Erin, 
hast du sie nicht heraus gekäschert und sie haben wieder einen Abgang auf den Teichboden gemacht ?


----------



## Erin (23. Aug. 2016)

Moin Dudelsax,

ich habe versucht das Zeug mit dem Kescher zu erwischen, aber wie du schon sagst, es zerfällt sofort. Dann habe ich es mit der Gießkanne abgeschöpft, das hat zwar etwas gebracht, aber am nächsten war es wieder genauso viel, also hab ich es einfach gelassen und abgewartet und siehe da, nach ein paar Tagen war es einfach weg. Ich vermute, dass es abgesunken ist, aber genau sagen kann ich das nicht.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. Aug. 2016)

Noch ein paar Teichbilder...
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Dudelsax (24. Aug. 2016)

Digicat schrieb:


> Nicht nur Sauerstoff, sondern auch Fäulnisgase.


heisst das mein Teich puppst

ich werde mir jetzt einen Kescher besorgen, welcher eine Maschenweite von kleiner als 1mm Maschenweite hat um diese unansehnlichen Flecken entgültig zu entfernen.

LG Ralf


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (24. Aug. 2016)

Habe da auch noch ein paar Bilder 
            

LG Heike


----------



## Dudelsax (25. Aug. 2016)

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Algenkescher...00/s/MTAwMFgxMDAw/z/CA8AAOSwvg9XWPwq/$_58.JPG
das ist der Link für den Kescher, den ich bestellt habe.Wird in dieser Woche wohl noch geliefert.Hoffe ich bekomme alle Schwebeteilchen damit aus dem Wasser heraus.
Heute bin ich das erste mal in das frisch aufgefüllte Wasser geschwommen...Brrr  einmal quer durch und schnell wieder raus, trotz 31° Lufttemperatur. Es war aber auch eine willkommende Abkühlung für den Moment


----------



## jolantha (25. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Ralf, gut, daß ich jetzt Deinen Namen weiß, da kann es wenigstens nicht passieren, daß ich aus Dir wieder
einen Dudelsack mache 
Wollte eigentlich nur sagen, daß Du seeeeehr tapfer warst, in dieses eiskalte Wasser zu hüpfen. 
Mein Teich ist auch wieder frisch gefüllt, aber ich geh da noch nicht wieder rein


----------



## Annett (28. Aug. 2016)

Ich habe die Hitze genutzt und ein wenig ausgelichtet. Leider sieht man davon fast nichts. Weder real, noch auf den Bildern.
Auf jeden Fall müssen noch ein oder zwei Seerosen raus. So geht das nicht mehr weiter.     
Die Pflanzen sind für jemanden mit neuem Teich bei uns im Ort. 
 

Eine weitere Ladung hat heute früh schon @oldtimerfreund abgeholt.


----------



## samorai (28. Aug. 2016)

Heute Vormittag war Foto-Wetter am Teich:
Die sommerliche Hitze-Welle hält den Sprenger in Atem 
In der Sonne leuchten noch die Samenstände der __ Magnolien 
__ Frösche und __ Libellen geben sich ein stell dich ein      bewachen Klärteich und Wasserfall.
Einige Seerosen sind noch, andere versuchen eine Blüte nachzuschieben.   
Die Insel tanzt fröhlich in der Sonne  auf den Teich umher. Um den Sauerstoffgehalt aufrecht zu halten war der Schwimm-Skimm auch an.                             
 
Hier noch ein paar Bilder der Paddler.


----------



## Dudelsax (31. Aug. 2016)

Hier einmal Bilder vom nun "aufgeräumten Schwimmteich" mit frischem Wasser
     
Ich weiss, sieht ein wenig karg aus aber die Pfanzen kommen ja spätestens im nächstem Jahr wieder...außer das Schilfgras, welches wir mit Wurzel gezogen haben.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Sep. 2016)

Dudelsax schrieb:


> außer das Schilfgras, welches wir mit Wurzel gezogen haben


Ähnliche Optik hat Wildreis, wenn dir da etwas am Teich fehlen würde.


----------



## Dudelsax (4. Sep. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ähnliche Optik hat Wildreis


Nee, hat mir noch bis heute nichts gesagt aber hab eben danach gegoogelt. Sieht mir nach den Bildern etwas satter vom grün aus oder kommt das vom Foto ?https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Water_bamboo.JPG
 Na wir schauen mal, was sich im nächsten Jahr entwickeln wird. Wuchert der Wildreis denn auch so stark wie das Schilfgras ?
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Dudelsax (4. Sep. 2016)

So sah es vor der Radikalkur aus


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Sep. 2016)

Dudelsax schrieb:


> Wuchert der Wildreis denn auch so stark wie das Schilfgras ?


......Also bei mir sitzt der Wildreis in einer Tasche der Böschungsmatte.....bis jetzt ist der nicht da raus.


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,
noch blühen ein paar Seerosen, und sieht es recht grün aus, doch der Herbst kündigt sich immer mehr an. Die nächsten Tage habe ich noch viel Arbeit, um all die Pflanzen zurückzuschneiden... .


----------



## ina1912 (18. Sep. 2016)

Hallo zusammen!

Ein paar letzte schöne Bilder für diese Saison habe ich auch noch:

         
Die sind vom Fischteich


Und das noch vom Mini 

Lg ina


----------



## Daufi (20. Sep. 2016)

Mist, der Herbst kommt....


----------



## samorai (20. Sep. 2016)

Nach ca. 11-12 Jahren sterben mir die Sonnen-__ Barsche weg. Das Männchen ist vor  gut einem Monat in die "Ewigen Jagdgründe" gegangen, jetzt zeigt das Weibchen ähnliche Symptome. Sie hören einfach auf zu fressen und nach einer Woche kann ich den Fisch zwischen den Seerosen bergen.
Es war immer schön anzusehen wenn sie ihren "Paarungs-Tanz" aufgeführt haben und die veränderte Farbgebung, dann kam die volle Pracht erstmal zum Vorschein.
Zum erstaunen hat der alte immer sein Nest bis auf´s "Blut" verteidigt obwohl die anderen Fische 5x mal so groß waren, er hat sie alle Gang verschafft.

Sorry ist wohl ein kleiner Nachruf geworden.


----------



## Tanny (20. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Ron, 

es tut mir leid, dass Du Dein Barschpärchen verloren hast. 

traurige Grüße
Kirstin


----------



## Erin (20. Sep. 2016)

Ach je....tut mir leid für dich...


----------



## Daufi (21. Sep. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> ......Also bei mir sitzt der Wildreis in einer Tasche der Böschungsmatte.....bis jetzt ist der nicht da raus.



Moin Totto, bin mal gespannt wie der Wildreis sich so macht, konnte es nicht lassen, mir mal eben 2 Pflänzchen zu bestellen....
Es ist zwar eigentlich ja schon viel zu spät, aber vielleicht wächst er ja noch an und kommt über den Winter....

Da kann ich doch nicht bis nächstes Frühjahr warten....


----------



## jule (21. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Ron, auch mein Beileid hast du... 

Ich möchte aber noch kurz schreiben, dass ich erstaunlich finde, dass auch dein Weibchen nun gehen "möchte" - ist bei Menschen und (höheren) Tieren ja nichts anderes, wenn die Trauer überwiegt mag man nicht mehr. Dass das bei Fischen auch so sein kann, das wusste ich bisher nicht.


----------



## jolantha (21. Sep. 2016)

Dunkelteich


----------



## krallowa (22. Sep. 2016)

So sieht mein Teich nun das ganze Jahr aus, selbst bei über 30 Grad und voller Sonne, die Filterkisten schaffen die Reinigung ganz gut, 1mal die Woche werden die Bürsten gereinigt.
Wasser ist 1 Tag nach dem Betreten des Teiches wieder ganz klar, selbst wenn zwei 13-jährige und ich im Teich waren und ordentlich Algenreste aufgewirbelt haben.
Ich bin für dieses Jahr ganz zufrieden (bis auf das mickrige Pflanzenwachstum).

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Daufi (23. Sep. 2016)

So die zwei Wildreisplänzchen sind grade gekomnen...
Grade mal Totto befragt, ob man da was beachten muss...
Werden wir morgen mal verbuddeln...


----------



## troll20 (23. Sep. 2016)

Viel ist nicht mehr los am Teich. 
Muss mich unbedingt am WE um den Wildwuchs kümmern


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. Sep. 2016)

Was alles so kreucht und fleucht.....


----------



## Alfii147 (25. Sep. 2016)

"Sommer" geht wieder dem Ende entgegegen (leider)..

Hier ein paar Bilder, von vor 2 Wochen.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (25. Sep. 2016)

Schönen Herbsttag am Teich genossen...Es macht Spaß, dem lustigen Treiben zuzusehen, (besser als jedes Fernsehprogramm)! 
Wenn ihr genau hinschaut, könnt ihr den diesjährigen Nachwuchs sehen (Goldorfen).
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## dizzzi (27. Sep. 2016)

Meine Fische werden, trotz, 25 Grad schon etwas ruhiger. Soll am Wochenende auch etwas runter gehen mit der Temparatur.

LG

Udo


----------



## DbSam (27. Sep. 2016)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Es macht Spaß, dem lustigen Treiben zuzusehen, (besser als jedes Fernsehprogramm)!


Deshalb die vielen Streifen auf den Bildern?   


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Goldkäferchen (27. Sep. 2016)

Haste gut erkannt.


----------



## lollo (28. Sep. 2016)

DbSam schrieb:


> Deshalb die vielen Streifen auf den Bildern?



Moin,
und nicht nur das, für 15 Liter viel zu viel Besatz.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (28. Sep. 2016)




----------



## trampelkraut (29. Sep. 2016)

Es wird Herbst!

   

Im Filtergraben wechselt die Farbe von grün nach gelb und braun.


----------



## RKurzhals (29. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Roland,
so sieht's auch bei mir aus. Noch überwiegt das Grün, allerdings habe ich etliches abgeschnitten bzw. herausgerissen (z. B. den __ Wasserdost, die __ Wasserminze und den __ Sumpfziest). Noch blühen die Seerosen, wir haben ja noch sommerliche Temperaturen .


----------



## Karen_Su (30. Sep. 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 
so sieht mein unterer Teich im Hochsommer aus. Das Bild ist etwas älter, stellt euch einfach vor, dass da neben den Seerosen auch Krebsscheren drin schwimmen.  

Grüße, Karen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (30. Sep. 2016)

Schönes Plätzchen hast Du da!


----------



## Karen_Su (10. Okt. 2016)

Danke, Goldkäferchen! Es macht Spass, dort zu sitzen, den Fischen zuzusehen und vor sich hin zu träumen.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (10. Okt. 2016)

Hallo,
heute früh bei nebligen Wetter gemacht, (der Herbst kommt mit Riesenschritten  )
Lieben Gruß
Goldkäferchen


----------



## dizzzi (10. Okt. 2016)

Bei mir werden die Fische immer ruhiger...


----------



## Benny337 (10. Okt. 2016)

Hallo,
am Wochenende war ich im Teich( Herbstkontrolle) und es schaut alles gut aus .
Lg Benny


----------



## Erin (10. Okt. 2016)

Sag mal Benny....gibt's von deinen "Teich" auch Fotos von draußen? Das sieht ja unter Wasser schon immer gigantisch aus....


----------



## Benny337 (10. Okt. 2016)

Hi Erin ja gibts 
"Gucks du hier


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Okt. 2016)

Die Luftbilder sind aber schon etwas älter oder vom Frühjahr?
Da ist die Ufermatte ja noch nicht bewachsen.

Ist aber schon ein schönes Loch......da wird man richtig neidisch.


----------



## Erin (10. Okt. 2016)

Ach du heilige....ich bin, gelinde gesagt, sprachlos....kein Wunder, dass du da tauchen gehst...
Das sind doch aber sicher mehr als 220 qm, oder? An der Seite ist alles Pflanzenfilter? 
Verrückt, aber geil! like


----------



## Benny337 (11. Okt. 2016)

Hallo,
Ja erster Bild ist gleich nach fertigstellung.
Teich ist jetzt 5 Jahre alt.Erste luftaufnahme ist in Winter gemacht.
Gesamt  220 m2 davon ca.45 m2 Pflanzenfilter.
Grüsse Benny


----------



## Karen_Su (11. Okt. 2016)

Moin Benny, 
was für Urzeitviecher hast du denn da rumschwimmen? Die sind ja ...   
Coole Idee, den kompletten Garten als Teich zu gestalten. Der Teich und die Sumpfzone sind eine Wucht! Wie heißt das blaue Zeugs auf dem viertletzten Foto? Das könnte ich evtl. auch noch am Teich brauchen. Nur __ Iris sind auf Dauer etwas langweilig... 
LG Karen


----------



## Erin (11. Okt. 2016)

Ich hätte ja gewettet, dass es insgesamt mehr Fläche ist....wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte, würde ich dir 1000 qm Grundstück dazu geben, um dann zu schauen, was du damit anstellst 
Echt der Wahnsinn, wobei einen hier ja nichts mehr wundern sollte, gibt ja noch mehr Riesenteiche zu bestaunen


----------



## Benny337 (11. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Karen,Erin,
Das sind meine 2 Löffelstöre.Die sind auf Schwimmfutter( Sera) und störfutter( Aufname nur beim sinken) gewönt 
. Seit 5 Jahrem im Teich.
Die blaue Blüte ist __ Hechtkraut .(https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herzblättriges_Hechtkraut)
Erin leider haben wir nicht mehr Grund gehabt.
Es sind ca.650 m2, davon Haus,2 Autoplätze und Teich  
Ich habe das meiste rausgeholt was zum rausholen war .
Alles in eigen Regie .Nach dem Prinzip Naturagart.
Ich muss schon sagen dass mein Teich immer schöner ist mit dem Zeit .
Hier ein link mit "Kuscheln mit den Fischen" 




_View: https://youtu.be/N-63p6hFfkI_

Lg Benny


----------



## Ida17 (11. Okt. 2016)

Sowas möchte ich auch 
Der Wahnsinn, darf ich hier mal kurz fragen ob Du nur durch den Pflanzfilter filterst oder hast Du noch eine externe Anlage?


----------



## Karen_Su (11. Okt. 2016)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, Benny! 
Die anderen Fische sind ja auch Riesen... klasse.


----------



## Benny337 (11. Okt. 2016)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Sowas möchte ich auch
> Der Wahnsinn, darf ich hier mal kurz fragen ob Du nur durch den Pflanzfilter filterst oder hast Du noch eine externe Anlage?


Hi Ida,
Ich habe noch 4 stk Standartfilter von Naturagart, 2 mal 12000L/std Oase 12V.
Es sind nur Schwammfilter sonst nichts.
Grüsse Benny


----------



## Ida17 (11. Okt. 2016)

Danke für die Info Benny  
Bin immer wieder erstaunt, dass es auch ohne viel Technik-Gedöns laufen kann


----------



## Karen_Su (11. Okt. 2016)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info Benny
> Bin immer wieder erstaunt, dass es auch ohne viel Technik-Gedöns laufen kann



Unsere Teiche sind zwar im Vergleich zu dem von Benny eher klein, sie laufen aber abgesehen von der Bachlaufpumpe völlig ohne Technik. Das ist wahrscheinlich der Teichplanerin zu verdanken, da meine Eltern und ich damals nur wußten, dass wir Teiche haben wollten. Von Aufbau und Pflege hatten wir eher gar keine Ahnung. Seit der Umgestaltung des oberen Teichs in einen Naturteich (vorher hatte er eine gepflasterte Umrandung, aus der kein Frosch hätte entwischen können) und der späteren Anlage des unteren Teichs läuft quasi alles von selbst. Wir müssen nur die jahreszeitabhängige übliche Pflanzenpflege machen, ab und zu die Algen abfischen, und gut ist.

Aktuell warte ich darauf, dass der Elektriker Zeit hat, die neue Bachlaufpumpe anzuschließen. Bisher, und das über sage und schreibe 20 Jahre hinweg (!), hat die damals eingesetzte Tauchpumte ihren Dienst gut verrichtet... bis ich beim Seerosenblätter abschneiden das Kabel gekappt habe...  
Erst dachte ich, die Pumpe hätte sich wieder mal mit Schlamm zugesetzt. Nö. Da musste erst der Gartenfachmann kommen, um festzustellen, dass das Kabel im A... ist. 
Zum Glück für alle - auch die Fische - ist die Elektrik hervorragend gesichert, sodass niemand zu Schaden kam!

Na, jetzt habe ich eine Bachlaufpumpe, die auf den Einbau wartet. Mir kann es nicht schnell genug gehen. Aber: Das Kabel vom Anschlusspunkt zur Pumpe lasse ich in einem Hohlrohr verlegen, bei dem ich sicher sein kann, dass die Teichschere nicht dran kann.

Bearbeitung 1: Name des Pumpenherstellers gelöscht
Bearbeitung 2: Fast hätte ich die Sauerstoffpumpefür die Goldorfen vergessen.


----------



## pema (16. Okt. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
mein (Ur-) Waldtümpel im 6. Herbst.
Das ich dieses Jahr säckeweise Grünzeug rausgeholt habe, sieht man nicht wirklich. Aber das Wasser ist wieder schön klar.

                         

petra


----------



## samorai (16. Okt. 2016)

Oh Petra, man hat also doch schweren Herzen's was gegen die anstehende Verlandung gemacht! .....Da wurde bestimmt jedes rausgefischte Teil dreimal umgedreht.
Aber schön das Dein Teich jetzt wieder klar ist.


----------



## pema (16. Okt. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Oh Petra, man hat also doch schweren Herzen's was gegen die anstehende Verlandung gemacht!


Nun ja, ganz so weit war es ja noch nicht. Trockenen Fußes über den Teich laufen hat noch nicht geklappt.
petra


----------



## samorai (16. Okt. 2016)

Aber erstmal mit Händen und Füßen dagegen währen!


----------



## Tanny (16. Okt. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Aber erstmal mit Händen und Füßen dagegen währen



 mache ich auch immer so


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (16. Okt. 2016)

Heute war die Schere dran. 

LG Heike


----------



## samorai (17. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Heike!
Werden nicht die Seerosenblätter zuerst "geköpft ? 
Ich schneide erst wenn die __ Rohrkolben ihre Samen verteilen oder die  "Piepe"  sich auflöst.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (17. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Ron, 
die Bömmel brauchte ich zum trocknen. 
Die Seerosen werden nach und nach mit dem Greifer ausgezupft soweit wir dran kommen, da wollte ich nicht mehr baden gehen. 

LG Heike


----------



## supmo1969 (18. Okt. 2016)

Hi,
so sah es Sonntag am Teich aus.
 

ein Tag später sah es dann so aus.
 

Der Winter kann kommen.

LG Guido


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Okt. 2016)

supmo1969 schrieb:


> Der Winter kann kommen.


Mal ein Erinnerungsbild für die Vorfreude.......


----------



## supmo1969 (18. Okt. 2016)

Oh, wie nett.
Da kommt Freude auf.
winter1


----------



## Goldkäferchen (18. Okt. 2016)

brrrr, Sommer 10000x schöner!


----------



## Karen_Su (19. Okt. 2016)

Winter? Muss nicht sein. Zu dunkel, zu kalt, naja, alles ist einfach zu....   Das einzig schöne am Winter ist das Kuscheln vorm Kamin, mit einem Pott Grog in der Hand.


----------



## Ida17 (19. Okt. 2016)

Das gibt kein "Gefällt mir"!


----------



## Petta (20. Okt. 2016)

So,so langsam sind die Teiche gerüstet............
der Kleine   war vor 4 Wochen noch ein Sumpf,habe  ca. 3 m³ Wurzeln und Planzenreste rausgeholt.
Nun sind Goldelritzen drin,die Wir uns von Tottoabs geholt haben.Im kommenden Frühjahr kommt noch ein kleiner Filter rein........................

Der Grosse  ist auch soweit fertig........Die Unterwasserpflanzen sind geschnitten und neu gesetzt worden.
TWw ist gemacht,Wasserwerte gemessen und alles gut.
Den Fischlis    geht es gut,fressen noch(aber schon weniger)und sind meistens unten.........
Woll'n mal sehn wie es weitergeht


----------



## marcus18488 (21. Okt. 2016)

im Moment sieht es ziemlich blau aus an meinem Teich
Aber so weiß ich wenigstens, dass ich mich wieder aufs Frühjahr freuen kann, wenn alles wieder grün wird. Sonst wäre es doch langweilig

LG Marcus


----------



## Erin (21. Okt. 2016)

Wo ich das gerade sehe...wie macht ihr das eigentlich mit den großen Netzen, wenn haufenweise Laub darauf liegt? Überlege schon die ganze Zeit, wie ich das praktikabel runter bekomme....


----------



## marcus18488 (21. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Erin, 

ich nehm immer einen Rechen und heb damit das Netz in der Mitte an. Somit rutscht das meiste Laub in den Randbereich und ich kann es dann wegnehmen.


----------



## mitch (21. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Erin,

nur so als Idee  such mal bei Google Bilder nach "teichnetz schwimmer"


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Okt. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> Wo ich das gerade sehe...wie macht ihr das eigentlich mit den großen Netzen, wenn haufenweise Laub darauf liegt? Überlege schon die ganze Zeit, wie ich das praktikabel runter bekomme....


Der Wind der Wind das himmlische Kind.


----------



## Fräbel (22. Okt. 2016)

So jetzt ist es bei mir auch soweit alles fertig gemacht für den Winter. Diesmal hab ich eine andere Konstruktion gebaut für Netz . Hier mal ein Bild vom letzten Winter und dann den Aktuellen stand.


----------



## trampelkraut (22. Okt. 2016)

wow, wahnsinns Konstruktion. sind das HT Rohre?


----------



## Fräbel (22. Okt. 2016)

Ja alles 50er ht


----------



## pema (22. Okt. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> Wo ich das gerade sehe...wie macht ihr das eigentlich mit den großen Netzen, wenn haufenweise Laub darauf liegt? Überlege schon die ganze Zeit, wie ich das praktikabel runter bekomme....


Seit dem ich eine Blaumeise in meinem Laubschutznetz befunden habe,die sich zu Tode gezappelt hatte, benutze ich keine Netze mehr.  
Petra


----------



## samorai (22. Okt. 2016)

Ja Pema!
Ich sollte mal auf Nachbars-Garten aufpassen, der hatte seine Erdbeeren unter einem Netz, darin verfing sich ein __ Star. Es war eine sch--ß Wurschtelei den armen "Tweety" da wieder zu befreien.
Das Laubnetz ist doch nur Geldmacherei, die Blätter zersetzen sich auch auf dem Netz und bei Regen spülen die Stoffe ein. Wann nimmt man es runter, wenn der erste Schnee darauf liegt und zieht man sie wieder durch das Wasser,   ......da nehme ich doch lieber jeden Tag den Kescher in die Hand.
Ist eben ein vool Time Hobby.


----------



## Fräbel (22. Okt. 2016)

pema schrieb:


> Seit dem ich eine Blaumeise in meinem Laubschutznetz befunden habe,die sich zu Tode gezappelt hatte, benutze ich keine Netze mehr.
> Petra


Das dann nicht so gut


----------



## Benny337 (22. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Gartenteich Freunde,
Ich habe Heute mal experimentiert und diese Bilder im Garten gemacht.
Teiweise  mit eine HDR App auf iPad  bearbeitet.
LB Benny


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Okt. 2016)

bei mir ist in einer Woche das Wasser wieder trüb geworden, letzte Woche Do wars kristallklar

doch dann war der Pool "geplatzt", die 3600l ergossen sich über Muttern Wäscheplatz und ich mußte die 4 Koi und dicke __ Schleie 3 Tage bevor sie ein Bekannter holen wollte auf der Wiese einsammeln und wieder in den Teich "kippen". Fingen natürlich prompt wieder mit "arbeiten" im hochgeschaufelten Schlamm an

jetzt muß der Bekannte bis April/Mai warten und ich im April/Mai wieder den Teich abpumpen


----------



## Tanny (23. Okt. 2016)

@Benny337  das sind ja unglaublich phantastische Fotos!!! ....davon musst Du einfach eines in den Wettbewerb stellen

@Knoblauchkröte ...dafür vergebe ich mal lieber kein like - sonst erschlägst Du mich - Du hast mein "Beileid"


----------



## Fräbel (23. Okt. 2016)

Benny337 schrieb:


> Hallo Gartenteich Freunde,
> Ich habe Heute mal experimentiert und diese Bilder im Garten gemacht.
> Teiweise  mit eine HDR App auf iPad  bearbeitet.
> LB Benny
> ...


Echt geile Bilder


----------



## jolantha (23. Okt. 2016)

Benny , das letzte Bild mag ich am meisten  , 






Das würde ein " Like " im Herbstwettbewerb von mir bekommen .


----------



## Benny337 (23. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Tanny, Fräbel und Jolantha,
danke für den Lob .
Ich bin auch selber begeistert .Leider ohne diese HDR Filter sind die Aufnahmen durchschnitlich aus den Grund habe ich das Filtr verwendet.
Bei nächsten mal werde ich noch ein Verlaufgrau Filter verwenden und noch Blitz.
Nur mit dem Einstrahl Winkel ins Wasser ist das wieder die Sache .
Na ja Zeit und Teich habe ich dafür und es wird perfektioniert .
Hier noch Original Aufnahmen und noch ein Löffelstör beim Futteraufnahmen( aus Wasseroberfläche).


----------



## samorai (24. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Benny, ich bin auch ganz begeistert, die "Paddler" schwimmen Dir ja gerade wegs in die Linse rein. Etwas schöneres gibt es nicht.


----------



## Erin (24. Okt. 2016)

Die Bilder sind wirklich toll! Die Originale sind die unbearbeiteten Bilder? 

Hm....über Netz muss ichmir wohl nochmal genau Gedanken machen, ein Tiermöchte ich da ganz sicher nicht rausfusseln müssen...


----------



## Karen_Su (25. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Benny, 
Gratulation zu den Bildern! Du hast HDR ja noch sparsam eingesetzt, mit viel Wirkung! ...es gibt ja "Spezialisten", die zuviel HDR machen, leider. - Hast du einen Pol-Filter auf der Kamera? 

Hi Erin, ich mache mir auch Gedanken. In den letzten Jahren hatten wir immer ein Laubnetz über dem unteren Teich. Seit mein Vater aber so wackelig ist und tagsüber das Netz nicht mehr kontrollieren kann, kescher ich glaub ich lieber ab... Bisher war nur 1x eine Meise darunter gefangen, aber wegen Wochenende konnte ich sie damals befreien. 
Außerdem baden Amseln, Spatzen und Tauben liebend gerne dort, was ja die Gefahr nochmal vergrößert.


----------



## Benny337 (25. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Ron,Erin, Karen_Su
Ja die "Paddler" sind meine nächtliche rausforderung , ich werde bessere Bilder noch machen.
Leider fressen die schon sehr sparsam  und nur beim Dunkelheit.
Die Originale sind die Bilder direkt aus die Camera ohne bearbeitung.Die Raw sind gesichert . Leider bin ich noch nicht so ein Pc "sitzfun".
Schnell auf dem iPad Licht, Kontrast, Schärfe und passt schon.
Und hin und da ein HDR Filter aus eine App( Snapseed)
Aber ich sollte langsam mit die Raw anfangen, weil das Potential gegen jpeg riesig ist.
Ich mache gerade ein Foto online Kurs.
Ja ich habe ein Polarisation Filter drauf gehabt.
Jeden wie die Perspektive hat was .
Die Fotos sind mit 16-35 mm Objektiv gemacht, die meisten mit 16 mm Weitwinkel .
Ich verwende kein Netz über dem ganze Teich, bei uns gibt zum Glück wenige Bäume und was rein fliegt wird mit Kescher ausgefischt .
Grüsse Benny


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Okt. 2016)

Meine Badestelle ist im Bachlauf, somit habe ich da kein Problem.


----------



## samorai (29. Okt. 2016)

Der Kampf hat begonnen, zum Glück waren es keine hohen Windgeschwindigkeiten.
    
Den Teich hat es nicht sehr betroffen 
Aber der Klärteich hat ganz schön was abgekriegt. 
Jedes Jahr habe ich Blätter und zugleich die Fadenalgen mit einen Laubbesen entfernt, dieses Jahr wollte ich mal die Fadenalgen überwintern bzw. an Ort und Stelle lassen.
Davon erhoffe ich mir weniger Schwebealgen zum Frühjahr im Hauptteich.
Versuch macht Kluch.


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Okt. 2016)

Bei mir fiel heute auch etliches an Laub, hab alles ordendlich augeräumt. nach ner halben Stunde sah es wieder genau so aus. .


----------



## samorai (29. Okt. 2016)

Mit dem Laub habe ich auch nicht so das Problem, das ist noch relativ einfach, aber mein Teich ist von __ Tannen, west- und nordwärts umringt und wenn die ihre Nadeln abschmeißen, dann gibt es gleich mehrere Probleme. Einmal im Teich selber und am Teichrand wo die Bepflanzung steht. Die Nadeln brauchen ca. ein halbes Jahr und dann ist es guter Humus.
  Ist noch ein altes Foto von 2008 aber das wiederholt sich jedes Jahr.


----------



## Karen_Su (3. Nov. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Mit dem Laub habe ich auch nicht so das Problem, das ist noch relativ einfach, aber mein Teich ist von __ Tannen, west- und nordwärts umringt und wenn die ihre Nadeln abschmeißen, dann gibt es gleich mehrere Probleme. Einmal im Teich selber und am Teichrand wo die Bepflanzung steht. Die Nadeln brauchen ca. ein halbes Jahr und dann ist es guter Humus.
> Anhang anzeigen 175804 Ist noch ein altes Foto von 2008 aber das wiederholt sich jedes Jahr.



Aaaarggghhhh... Kiefernnadeln.... Jedes Jahr das gleiche Elend. Die Blätter von der Magnolie sind gut wegzubekommen, aber die Nadeln, natürlich auch noch beharzt. grrrr... Der jährliche K(r)ampf. ...und du bekommst die aus dem Kescher kaum raus. 
Samorai, hilft der Skimmer, oder verstopft der? Einen Skimmer habe ich nicht. Die Aussage unseres Landschaftsarchitekten war damals, der sei bei Naturteichen nicht nötig, erst wenn man nichtheimische Fische einsetzt (weil man die zufüttern muss).


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Nov. 2016)

Bei mir sieht es jetzt so aus.
Teich ist fast direkt unter einem Kirschbaum, 
da geht nix ohne Netz.


----------



## pema (3. Nov. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Teich ist fast direkt unter einem Kirschbaum,


Wo sind denn da die Blätter? Mein Teich ist jeden Tag voll von Kirschbaumblättern.
petra


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Nov. 2016)

pema schrieb:


> Wo sind denn da die Blätter?


Da sie von dem Netz runter geweht werden, sieht man Sie im Hintergrund des ersten Bild auf dem Rasen


----------



## samorai (3. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Totto!
Welcher ist denn der einfachere Teil, die Blätter oder die Ernte?


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Nov. 2016)

Der Teich ist nicht im Kronenbereich......somit ist die Ernte kein Problem. Zumeist übernehmen die Ernte an dem Baum auch die gefiederten Freunde.


----------



## samorai (4. Nov. 2016)

Morgen werde ich die Filter raus nehmen und säubern, dafür lege ich einen Bypass zum Klärteich/Pflanzenteich. Dann lass ich nur noch die Pumpe im Skimmer-Betrieb laufen, für meine "kleinen Freunde" die Tannennadeln.
Ein __ Reiher hat auch seine Augen auf mein Teich gerichtet,  ......da werde ich kurz mal Sylvester  vorziehen, irgendwo liegt bestimmt noch ein Knaller herum .
Freiheit für mein Teich !      

Schönes WE von Donald Th---p !            !!!!!!


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (8. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Leute,
Ja ist denn schon Weihnachten?
So sieht es heute bei uns an Teich und Garten aus.
 
Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## ThorstenC (20. Nov. 2016)

2016 ist ja bald vorbei.
Mal ein Kurzvideo zum thema Herbstlaub




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkhgsF8Mclg_


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Nov. 2016)

Hi Thorsten,

irgendwie seltsam. Teichianer holen Eichenlaub aus ihren Teichen raus, Aquarianer werfen es willig in die Becken rein (um das Wasser anzusäuern, ihm einen Braunstich den Algen net mögen zu verpassen und um die heilende Wirkungen der Inhaltstoffe für ihre Fische zu nutzen)

MfG Frank


----------



## mkburg (22. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Torsten,

schön dass es bei dir funktioniert, leider kann ich bei dem Video überhaupt keine Strömung feststellen. Das ist nicht so optimal.

Michael


----------



## mitch (22. Nov. 2016)

mkburg schrieb:


> leider kann ich bei dem Video überhaupt keine Strömung feststellen


Hi Thorsten, hast du die Möglichkeit den Sog vom Skimmer noch etwas zu steigern


----------



## Dr.J (24. Nov. 2016)

Still ruht der Teich. Die Pumpen sind abgestellt und entlüftet. Nun ruht er bis zum Frühjahr.


----------



## trampelkraut (3. Dez. 2016)

So siehts im Moment bei -2,5°C aus. Das Eis war schon fast abgetaut. Die nächsten Tage bleibt es bei uns frostig.


----------



## troll20 (3. Dez. 2016)

Roland du solltest deine Bilderrechte nochmal überdenken , denn so kann man nur die Links sehen


----------



## trampelkraut (3. Dez. 2016)

So ok?


----------



## troll20 (3. Dez. 2016)

Jup, sieht aus wie bei mir


----------



## ThorstenC (3. Dez. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Hi Thorsten, hast du die Möglichkeit den Sog vom Skimmer noch etwas zu steigern



Ja....könnte ich durch:
Mehr Luft in den LH....also mehr Pumpleistung...was aber immer energetisch ineffektiver wird.
Ist aber nicht nötig- saugt so für mich zufriedenstellend nur die Oberfläche ab.
So nebenbei wurde ich im NG Forum als Umweltsünder betitelt, weil mein Skimmer ja alle Tierchen gnadenlos ansaugt und entsorgt..
Ebenso mein TF- angeblich..
Die Skimmer und Pumpen im Wasser vor NG arbeiten voll tierfreundlich.

Wie solch ein Massenmord bei NG und ihren gepumpten TF verhindert wird, darauf kam keine Antwort.
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...20089-skimmer-und-bodenabsaugung?limitstart=0
Ich habe mich dann aus Höflichkeit weiterer Diskussionsmöglichkeit dort entzogen.

Ich könnte natürlich auch meine BA etwas zuschiebern/drosseln, damit die Skimmer mehr Sog bekommen.
Das halte ich persönlich für Quatsch. Ich baue doch nicht 6 Saugstellen und muss ständig ringsherum wechselseitig zu und aufschiebern, nur weil irgendwas falsch geplant und gebaut wird.

Kreisströmung sieht man jetzt auch nicht mehr..Eis.
Sie funktioniert aber recht gemütlich in zwei Kreiseln. Bei günstigen Bedingungen (wenig Wind, Sonne, kein Eis) mache ich gerne noch ein Video.


----------



## mitch (3. Dez. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> weil mein Skimmer ja alle Tierchen gnadenlos ansaugt und entsorgt..


da würde wohl nur ein sehr feinmaschiges Gitter um den Skimmer helfen


----------



## wander-falke (3. Dez. 2016)

Moinsens zusammen,....

Bin auch mal wieder aus der Versenkung gekrochen.
Ich hab immer artig mitgelesen ,  aber nix mehr berichtet.
Dafür mal ein Kurz-Update.....

Wasser klar bis Grund,
__ Hornkraut hat sich reduziert....
Krebsscherern haben sich proportional und gefühlt verachtfaht.....
LH ist aus, dafür liegt eine kleine Pumpe im LH-Schacht und pumpt direkt in den Teich

Fische verstecken sich im UW Grünzeugs denn......

sie sind wieder da,........

 __ Reiher auf der __ Eibe, rechts oben der kleine Weiße 
  und in der Totalen
  Skimmer
  Teich
 Bussard


----------



## pema (3. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Andreas..,
dein Bussard sieht eher aus wie ein Habicht. Je nach Größe vielleicht auch ein Sperber.
petra


----------



## wander-falke (3. Dez. 2016)

Habicht oder Sperber,.....jopp,

Danke der Information,......Wenn er wieder da ist frag ich Ihn.


----------



## Michael H (3. Dez. 2016)

Hallo

Alles Schwimmen noch Gemütlich umher ...


----------



## jolantha (4. Dez. 2016)

pema schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas..,
> dein Bussard sieht eher aus wie ein Habicht. Je nach Größe vielleicht auch ein Sperber.
> petra


Petra,
ich glaube eher es ist ein Habicht, da er über dem Auge den hellen Strich hat, den hat der Sperber nicht.


----------



## Ida17 (5. Dez. 2016)

Moin! 

Die Nächte sind bitterkalt, hoffentlich kommt Käpt'n Iglo nicht vorbei


----------



## dizzzi (18. Dez. 2016)

In Köln ist es zur Zeit recht mild. Die Fische betteln was das Zeug hält wenn ich am Teich stehe

Was machen denn eure Fische so?

Alles ruhig am Wasser?

LG

Udo


----------



## troll20 (18. Dez. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Was machen denn eure Fische so?


Am immer wieder aufkommenden Eis lutschen 
* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Dez. 2016)

Meine Fischlein sind seit Ende Oktober verschwunden, bin mal gespannt ob sie im Frühjahr wieder auftauchen. Zur Zeit ärgert mich die Himbeerhecke neben dem Filterteich. Sie verliert jetzt erst ihr Laub und ich kann es täglich zwischen den Pflanzen herausfischen.


----------



## koiteich1 (27. Dez. 2016)

Meine Bande ist bei 10,5° noch richtig munter und frisst sich durch
Die stehen vorm Futterautomaten und warten bis Futter kommt .


----------



## Teich4You (27. Dez. 2016)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Meine Bande ist bei 10,5° noch richtig munter und frisst sich durch
> Die stehen vorm Futterautomaten und warten bis Futter kommt .


Nette Bande. Sieht cool aus.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (29. Dez. 2016)

Hallo, so sah es vor ca. 2 Wochen aus.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## troll20 (29. Dez. 2016)

Oh schön der Osterhase is scho da, dann kann ja der Frühling kommen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (29. Dez. 2016)

Nee, das is 'ne Katze!  

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Fräbel (29. Dez. 2016)

Hätte auch auf ein Osterhasen getippt.


----------



## troll20 (29. Dez. 2016)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Nee, das is 'ne Katze!


Also doch ein Osterhase, wenn denen das Fell abgezogen wird sehen sie eh gleich aus


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Dez. 2016)

*Wie sieht es 2016 an euren Teichen aus?*
So jetzt alle noch mal raus in die Kälte und ein Abschiedsbild machen...Sonne scheint Grade so schön. Dann geht es bald weiter mit den Teichen 2017 i


----------



## troll20 (30. Dez. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> So jetzt alle noch mal raus in die Kälte und ein Abschiedsbild machen


Neeeee ich mag nicht schon wieder Eisbilder sehen


----------



## toschbaer (30. Dez. 2016)

Bald sieht es wieder so aus!
   und ich warte auf 

LG


----------



## Fräbel (30. Dez. 2016)

Ich hab lieber etwas den Sparten geschwungen für den neuen Filterkeller.


----------



## mariohbs (31. Dez. 2016)

Sodele, auch von mir mal die letzten Bilder dieses Jahres. Bei Aktuell -5,1°C sieht es recht Winterlich aus 

Ich wünsche euch allen auch gleich mal einen guten Rutsch und ein tolles Teich-Jahr 2017 und vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps und die Tolle Zeit hier im Forum


----------



## koiteich1 (31. Dez. 2016)

Ist aber jetzt ein bischen kalt um die Gartenmöbel zu nutzen


----------



## mitch (31. Dez. 2016)

... und still ruht der Teich 

 

3,6°C in 1m Tiefe - es wird Zeit das es mal schneit, und so eine zusätzliche Isolierschicht auf den Teich kommt.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (31. Dez. 2016)

...und so sieht's jetzt aus
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (31. Dez. 2016)

....aber so gefällt's mir entschieden besser!  
Naja, noch ein bißchen Geduld....
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## mariohbs (31. Dez. 2016)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Ist aber jetzt ein bischen kalt um die Gartenmöbel zu nutzen


Zu Kalt gibt´s nicht, nur zu dünne Kleidung


----------



## trampelkraut (31. Dez. 2016)

Wintergrillpartys sind doch jetzt angesagt.


----------

